#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-21
<Fanen> bon soir
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-22
<fellag> bonsoir tout le monde :)
<ANIS> bonsoir fellag
<fellag> salut ANIS :)
<fellag> c'est calme se soir hein?
<ANIS> comme d'habitude :/
<fellag> ouwé xD
<fellag_> re
<fellag_> encore un plantage u__u
<ANIS> lol
<fellag_> ANIS, ouwé mon DD a cramé je pense :/
<fellag_> y'a de secteurs endomagé un truc du genre
<ANIS> t'as le vérifier avec l'utilitaire des disques?
<fellag_> comment ça ?
<ANIS> Système→Administration→Utilitaire des disques
<fellag_> ANIS, j'ai pas de gnome sous la main
<fellag_> just openbox et quelque utils
<fellag_> gparted pourra faire l'affaire ?
<ANIS> loool... Je connais pas bien openbox...oui je pense que Gparted peut faire un vérification sur les partitions
<fellag_> hmm je crois qu'il faudra le lancé sur un liveCD
<ANIS> pourquoi?
<fellag_> tant que la partition est en mount y'a pas grand chose a faire
<fellag_> et je peut pas la unmount car elle contient une partie système :/
<ANIS> t'as raison.. :!
<fellag_> ANIS, t'a déja utilisé iDesk ?
<ANIS> nop :!
<fellag_> hmm
<fellag_> bon dis ANIS t'aurai pas sous la main une keymap en arabe ?
<fellag_> j'ai beau cherché chez moi je trouve pas ><
<ANIS> pour l'agencement du clavier???
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM ATOUS
<fellag_> ANIS, agencement je c pas se que c !§
<fellag_> salam ZEITOUNA :)
<ANIS> salam ZEITOUNA
<ZEITOUNA> UN AMIS dici
<ANIS> fellag_: keymap arabe pour la langue du clavier???
<fellag_> ouwé :)
<fellag_> comme ça je comprend ^^
<ZEITOUNA> m'a envoye un rapport.odt
<ZEITOUNA> c quoi
<ANIS> oui, j'écrit en arabe, mais je sais pas ou trouvé le keymap.. si tu connais ou se trouve le fichier dit moi l'emplacement et je t'envoie le keymap, sinon je cheche ;)
<ANIS> ZEITOUNA: ODT = Open Document Text
<ANIS> C'est une format text open source, pour ouvrir le fichier tu doit avoir Open Office ou Libre office installé.. T'es pas sous Ubuntu?
<fellag_> ANIS, normalement c'est dans /usr/share/kbd/keymap/i386
<ANIS> un instant fellag_ je vérifie, ton clavier est azerty ou qwerty?
<fellag_> ANIS, azerty
<fellag_> et merci d'avance :))
<ANIS> j'ai pas un rep nommé kbd sous /etc/share :/ :!
<fellag_> nn c sous /usr/share
<fellag_> pas etc
<ANIS> ah je parle pour usr.. il y a pas sous usr..
<fellag_> bon bah pas grave ^^
<fellag_> merci quand meme
<ANIS> je cherche l'emplacement du fichier à l'aide google, je doit le trouvé cette nuit, sinon je serai fou :!
<ANIS> :))
<ANIS> ZEITOUNA: ODT = Open Document Text
<ANIS> C'est une format text open source, pour ouvrir le fichier tu doit avoir Open Office ou Libre office installé.. T'es pas sous Ubuntu?
<ZEITOUNA> si je suis sur gnacktrack mais jai pas open office
<ANIS> ZEITOUNA: install le ou install libre office sera mieux ;)
<ANIS> C'est quoi la suite office installé pardéfaut sous Gnacktrack?
<ZEITOUNA> sur accessoirs il ya rien
<ANIS> ok.. install un ;)
<ZEITOUNA> je crois aussi j'ai un probleme de langue
<ANIS> :/
<ANIS> fellag_:  keymaps est une commande valide sous ubuntu
<ZEITOUNA> des message en lettres arabe sur le terminal
<fellag_> mm savais po
<fellag_> enfaite , c'est un ubuntu minimal
<fellag_> noyau , X11 , et utils perso
<fellag_> y'a meme pas de console next-gen just Rxvt +patch unicode xD
<ANIS> ZEITOUNA: arabe sur le terminal :! c'est bizarre hhhhhhhh
<ZEITOUNA> c la geuure chez moi
<fellag_> ANIS, t'a pas idée xD et moi je pousse la bizarrerie encore + , cherche a integré un truc pour faire du bash arabe grace au langage Jim xDD
<fellag_> ( oui oui j'ai plein de temps libre >< )
<fellag_> pour l'instant je dois mettre en place une keymap arabe perso , genre comme celle du site web lexilogo pour ecrire de la franco-arabe et lui il traduit direct
<fellag_> apres a moi le bash arabe xDD
<ANIS> fellag_: loooooooooooooooooooooool.. bash arabe t'est pas normal hhhhhh
<fellag_> ben avant j'aimais pas du tout l'arabe maintenant je l'apprécie de plus en plus :)
<ANIS> fellag_:  va voir ici peut être ça t'aideras pour l'histoire du keymap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761
<ZEITOUNA> je dois faire quoi pour resoudre c probleme de langue
<fellag_> ANIS, oh ANIS  je t'adore xDD
<fellag_> merci beaucoup pour le lien
<fellag_> le man m'a bien fait chier ><' ça o moins c'est colorer et avec des images xD
<ANIS> ZEITOUNA: t'as pas l'option des prise en charge des langue dans le menu system/Admin???
<ANIS> fellag_: u r wlcm my friend :D
<ZEITOUNA> si
<ZEITOUNA> jai essaye mais sans resultat
<ANIS> :/
<ANIS> :!
<ANIS> fellag_:  tu fait quoi dans la vie?
<fellag_> ZEITOUNA, tu n'arrive pas a ecrire en français ou quoi ?
<fellag_> ANIS, etudiant 1er année en mpi cycle prep integré
<fellag_> Oo? c long a ecrire se truc xD
<ANIS> loool, bon courage mon pote :) :))
<ZEITOUNA> il ya l'arabe partt le francais a disparu
<fellag_> ZEITOUNA, t'a essaié un '$ setxkbmap fr' ?
<ZEITOUNA> ça veut dire quoi
<ZEITOUNA> un commande ça
<fellag_> oui une commande a executer en user comme l'indique le $
<fellag_> tape simplement :
<fellag_> setxkbmap fr
<fellag_> et regarde si quelque chose a changé ?
<fellag_> ( de pref , ferme et relance la console )
<fellag_> ANIS, et toi , quesque tu fais dans la vie ?
<ANIS> 2 éme année réseaux informatique à ISITCom Hammam Sousse.. :-D
<ZEITOUNA_> RESALAM
<ZEITOUNA_> DSL pour la coupure
<ANIS> :)
<ZEITOUNA_> quannd je fais une telechargement mon pc commence a ronfler et il se plante
<ZEITOUNA_> tu peux me passer la commande stp
<ANIS> Voilà ce que fellag_ a dit:
<fellag_> setxkbmap fr
<ANIS> - fellag_, 01:53 -
<ANIS> oui une commande a executer en user comme l'indique le $
<ANIS> tape simplement :
<ANIS> setxkbmap fr
<ZEITOUNA_> et c tt
<fellag_> ben essaye on verra bien si ça changera quelque chose
<ZEITOUNA_> meme chose
<fellag_> :/
<fellag_> ANIS, t'a pas une idée sur la chose ?
<ANIS> le problème est dans Gnacktrack alors :! :/
<ANIS> aucune idée :/ :!
<ZEITOUNA_> ça a marche bien au de but
<fellag_> je connai pas les entrailles de ubuntu , mais sur un linux basic je crois que le problème se situe au niveau du fichier /etc/rc.conf qui doit indiqué language Aarabe un truc du genre , une confirmation ?
<fellag_> ZEITOUNA_, alors quesque t'a changé depuis le debut ?
<ZEITOUNA_> au de but jai installe le francais qui y avait pas et ça a marche
<ZEITOUNA_> mnt je fais upgrade
<ZEITOUNA_> quet c passe je sais pas ...ç fait des mois que j'utilise
<ZEITOUNA_> ça prends 2 mnt
<fellag_> ANIS, tu peut trifouiller un petit peu ton ubuntu stp et me dire si y'a des truc en rapport avec la langue dans /etc/rc.conf ?
<ANIS> j'ai pas rc.conf, j'ai rc.local et il contient que exit :/ :!
<fellag_> euh un ls /etc/rc.d
<fellag_> ça donne quoi ?
<fellag_> ah nn pas ça ><
<fellag_> c la liste des daemon labas
<fellag_> euh un $ls /etc/rc.* ?
<ANIS> /etc/rc.local
<fellag_> :/
<fellag_> hmm
<fellag_> pas d'ubuntu sous la main pour testé moi >< taleur c'etait une simple emulation de test
<ANIS> :/
<fellag_> mwé pas de chance pour se soir Zeitouna
<ZEITOUNA_> MERCI A TOUS
<fellag_> encore désolé ZEITOUNA_ :/
<ZEITOUNA_> vous etes tres gentils....
<ZEITOUNA_> c rien
<ANIS> :(
<ZEITOUNA_> ça va s'arranger un jour ou l'autre ...crois moi
<fellag_> lool
<fellag_> suivant le dicton qui di que tout fini par s'arranger , meme mal xD
<ZEITOUNA_> just a matter of time
<fellag_> sinon une question que je me pose depuis toujours ZEITOUNA_ elle a quoi de spé cette distrib pour la choisir plutot qu'un ubuntu ?
<ZEITOUNA_> mal xD ....pas compris
<fellag_> les appli qu'on y trouve sont facilement trouvable sous ubuntu
<fellag_> ZEITOUNA_, ben ça peut s'arrangé tant bien que mal quoi ...
<ZEITOUNA_> c un bactrack en gome si j'ose dire
<ANIS> fellag_:  c'est un ubuntu pour les hackers :p ;)
<fellag_> ZEITOUNA_, et pour OpenOffice t'a pas besoin de te tappé tout la suite essaie abiword , il est simple facile et rapide en+ tres legé
<fellag_> ANIS, ben il a plus un caractère script-kiddies qu'autre chose
<ANIS> dans ces derniers version, backtrack est basé sur ubuntu
<ZEITOUNA_> ma bete noire............les reseaux
<fellag_> un hacker c se dont il a besoin , et il cherche l'optimisation et non la facilité
 * fellag va s'arracher les cheveux u__u
<fellag> je trouve tjr pas cette maudite keymap :/
<ANIS> :!
<ZEITOUNA_> on dit souvent pour faire apprendre a klk c de le jeter en plein mer
<fellag> ouwé , on apprend a nager qu'on se mettant a l'eau , on apprend a aimé qu'on aimant et tout c devise a deux balles xD
<ANIS> looool
<fellag> bon je suis tombé sur une keymap Afghan , c'est pas si mal enfin de compte xD
<fellag> et en+ c'est pas mal documenté
<ANIS> looool.. t'as trouvé le chemin dans le système?
<fellag> oui
<fellag> att je fé un pwd
<fellag> c dans /usr/share/X11/xbd/symbols
<fellag> les dev de linux/GNU sont parfois ...
<fellag> xD
<fellag> bon je suis meme tombé sur un fichier arabe
<fellag> mais tu c ,le fichier Afghan est mieux documenté que celui de l'arabe classique Oo!
<ANIS> loooool.. le rep nommé xkd PAS xbd.. je t'nevoie le fich ara ou c'est pas la peine?
<fellag> nn pas la peine j'ai déja dl un rep complet de l'autre pc :)
<fellag> j'addore ssh xD
<fellag> merci quand meme ^^
<fellag> mréjtik m3aya ANIS
<fellag> oui c'est xkb , mo5i fil base de donnée ><'
<ANIS> u r wlcm.. :))
<ANIS> mé famma hatta marj ;) :D
<ANIS> loool
<fellag> bon maintenant ton tuto du forum de ubuntu me sera de la plus grande utilisé :) thx encore une fois
<ANIS> il y a pas de quoi :))
<ANIS> inti mnin??
<fellag> re ( désolé 3al retard )
<fellag> mnin genre où je vie maintenant walla les origine ?
<ANIS> les 2
<fellag> bah maintenant j'habite a Bardo/tounes
<fellag> et origine supposé etre Sousse
<fellag> mais j'y est mis les pieds que 3 fois grand max ...
<ANIS> enchanté.. loool.. aya béhi yé sa7li :)
<fellag> ben déja mon nom de famille est Sahli
<fellag> xD
<ANIS> entre parenthèse.. éni min msaken ;)
<fellag> wé ni3ma al asmé2 :héh:
<fellag> ben moi aussi xD
<fellag> msékin , fil sbé7 msékin ou fil illil skékin c ça :þ
<ANIS> toi aussi quoi?
<ANIS> yap c'est ça ;)
<fellag> aya béhi , zouz swé7leya wil zouz msékneya :D
<fellag> et maintenant toi tu vie où ?
<ANIS> toujours à msaken.. yilizmik ka3da inti.. yézzina mil les hors sujet fil channel khir may tardouna les 2 hhhhhhhh...
<ANIS> aya doit y aller maintenant, 5anna3mal 4 walla 5 heures nomme :D :)) w ataw inzidou na7kiw ghodwa 3al FB ;)
<fellag> oki :)
<fellag> 7atténa w9ayét pour faire doodoo
<ANIS> alors bn yé jari ;)
<fellag> 9a3dtin kén lzém 7Atta rencontre heya déja 3otla , wéna néwi ntol 3ala méstir donc fi thneyti :p
<fellag> bonne nuit l'ami :D
<fellag> bélik natl3ou des cousins min b3id zéda :DD
<ANIS> ok, inchallah inrak7ou programme :) .. c'est sûr est certain 3la khater les msakiniens ilkol dékhline b3adhhom akhthat mil web ;)
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<ZEITOUNA_> SALAM A TOUS
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-23
<ZEITOUNA> salam a tous
<ZEITOUNA> ASSELEM ALEYKOUM
<ZEITOUNA> UN dictionner pour les vocats informatiques ....ça exicte
<ZEITOUNA> mon problme c avec l'englais
<bemawi> http://www.korben.info/une-belle-histoire-damour-entre-microsoft-et-la-tunisie.html
<oix> plop
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-24
<darkus> salem
<darkus> svp tuto sur remote desktop viewer
<Han_nibal> Salut tous
<crack3r> Salut Han_nibal
<Han_nibal> t'est un helper ?
<crack3r> vais essayer :)
<Han_nibal> ok
<Han_nibal> j'ai un dual boot sur mon system
<Han_nibal> j'ai perdu mon windows alors je doit le reinstaller
<Han_nibal> j'ai déjà visiter le doc officiel
<crack3r> D'accord
<crack3r> Quand tu reintsalle Windows, tu risque de perdre grub comme gestionnaire d'amorçage.
<crack3r> Tu auras pas donc la liste que te demande de choisir quel systeme a demarrer
<Han_nibal> oui
<crack3r> C'est ca ton probleme?
<Han_nibal> oui
<Han_nibal> et je veut pas risquer de perdre des données aussi
<crack3r> Bien.
<crack3r> Tu va rien perdre, tkt.
<crack3r> Apres la reinstalltion de Windows sur sa partition
<crack3r> Tu dois demarrer en Live CD pour reinstaller grub
<crack3r> Y a un tuto qui decrit tout.
<crack3r> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_restaurer_grub
<Han_nibal> oui
<Han_nibal> j'ai déjà vu ce tuto
<Han_nibal> mais je le trouve un peut compliqué
<crack3r> Essaye de suivre pas a pas :)
<Han_nibal> j'ai ubuntu 10.10
<Han_nibal> oui mais il y a plusieurs procédures
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS bemawi ChanServ Fanen_ khoubeib nizarus zied
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Fanen_> salem Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla Fanen_
<ANIS> salem Goldenscorp :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-26
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM  a tous
<darkus> salem
<ANIS> salem darkus
<darkus> ça va ANIS
<ANIS> hmd, toi?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-27
<SocoM> re
<fellag> re
<Fanen> bsr
 * Fanen so sad   
 * Fanen just lost all my data bases 
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-19
<AminosAmigos> good morning
<elacheche_anis> (Good morning)² AminosAmigos :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> Ahlan DelphiWorld :)
<elacheche_anis> Tu va bien mon pote?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: bien:)
<DelphiWorld> et vous?
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> alhamdoulah EgyParadox :)
<DelphiWorld> je prépare ma radio:D
<EgyParadox> radio?
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, :) How are you? Good luck DelphiWorld :)
<EgyParadox> good and u?
<DelphiWorld> yep
<DelphiWorld> my radio station:)
<elacheche_anis> Good night everybody.. Time to go home.. :p :D
<DelphiWorld> Voice of the blind radio up Now listen online http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u
<sarhan> hello DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> hey sarhan :D
<sarhan> ca va bien?
<DelphiWorld> tré tré bien sarhan :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: ecoute:)
<DelphiWorld> http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u
<sarhan> ok chef
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, ca s'appelle comment la radio? j'ai raté le nom quand l'animatrice l'a dit :/
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: VOB
<DelphiWorld> x²tu a ecouté sarhan ?
<sarhan> oui mais je pouvais pas continuer je discute avec un pote sur mumble
<sarhan> j'ai le m3u j'écouterai plus tard
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: http://vobradio.net46.net/
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu peux m'aidé? :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-20
<AminosAmigos> Good morning
<Amani> Hi
<DelphiWorld> salam :D
 * DelphiWorld slap elacheche_anis sarhan  wissem davlefou bemawi :)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, faut pas taper bemawi sinon je me fache
<sarhan> <DelphiWorld> [23:06:40] sarhan: tu peux m'aidé? :) <== Je dormais désolé :)
<DelphiWorld> haha sarhan pourquoi ?
<DelphiWorld> http://vobradio.net46.net/.
<DelphiWorld> voir elacheche_anis s
<DelphiWorld> j'ai la radio zitouna Live
<davlefou> DelphiWorld: Tu m'as appelé!
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: :P
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<sarhan> davlefou, si tu veux te venger c'est le moment
 * davlefou aiguise sa hache à guerre à double tranchant!
<davlefou> DelphiWorld: Pose ta question!
<DelphiWorld> pas de question davlefou !
<davlefou> Hum, je note ton comporte subversi, Attention je ne vais dire à benny!
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: parce que tu est un fou non? ;)
<davlefou> DelphiWorld: Evidement!
<DelphiWorld> davlefou: :D
<rednaks> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong rednaks
<rednaks> sarhan, ma tetfakerch esm esite eli 3malna menou traduction lors de UGJ ?
<sarhan> rednaks, que tu voudrais utiliser pour mozilla?
<sarhan> rednaks, celui avec la base de données des mots et leur traduction?
<rednaks> non pour mozilla on traduit de l'anglais vers le fr
<rednaks> oui sarhan c'est une sorte de wiki il me semble
<sarhan> on a utilisé http://open-tran.eu/
<rednaks> avec un truc vert
<sarhan> et un autre truc
<sarhan> vert x)
<rednaks> loool
<rednaks> oué
<rednaks> sarhan, http://arabeyes.org/
<rednaks> mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher ! lol
<sarhan> rednaks, je ne suis pas le développeur
<rednaks> je ne pense pas que ce soit d'ordre dev
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :D
<rednaks> plutot administration :p
<sarhan> rednaks, je ne suis pas l'administrateur non plus
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu est quoi alore ?
<rednaks> ah non ! :/ dommage
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :D
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, un fou venu vous tuer tous
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: walah tu est le bienvenue :)
<DelphiWorld> GOOD NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :P
<sarhan> bonne nuit
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-21
<AminosAmigos> !bot
<AminosAmigos> good morning
<bmoez> salut
<bmoez> elacheche_anis: je veut modifier le design de unity-2D dans ubuntu 12.04, j'ai installé qt creator, libunity* et telechargé le source unity 2d 5.7. Mais, quand je veut etudié shell.qmlproject, il me dit il ya des manques comme "Unity2d 1.0" . comment, je peut completer ce manque?
<elacheche_anis> Tu veux faire un fork de Unity ou seulement modifier son apparence pour une utilisation personnel?
<elacheche_anis> bmoez,
<bmoez> modifier pour une utilisation personnele
<bmoez> comme le mock-up de musl1m
<elacheche_anis> le mock-up de muslim ce n'est qu'un design qui n'a était jamais fait réellement..
<bmoez> oui, je veut changer l'apparence de unity-2D comme ce design
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<elacheche_anis> essaie d'installer les fichiers manquants..
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, si tu arrive a le faire ça sera gentil de ta part de partager un screencast :)
<bmoez> elacheche_anis: ma connection internet a tombée, :( ,  as tu une idée a propos les librairies manquantes?
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, franchement non, t'as téléchargé le source du LP??
<bemawi> ?
<bmoez> oui, unity-2d 5.7
<elacheche_anis> sorry bemawi faute de frappe :(
<bemawi> :p
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, no idea..
<bmoez> ok :-)
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> bmoez, si tu arrive a le faire ça sera gentil de ta part de partager un screencast :)
<bmoez> ok
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, pose ta question ici: https://answers.launchpad.net/unity-2d
<elacheche_anis> neo31, !!!!!!!
<neo31> hey
<elacheche_anis> Hak mézilt 3éyich!! :D :D :D Aya mara7bi bidhil fi chti ;) :p
<elacheche_anis> ça va!
<neo31> we et toi
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<elacheche_anis> neo31, http://www.webdo.tn/2012/03/21/un-site-benali-tn-est-en-preparation/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+webdo+%28webdo%29
<neo31> whatever mouch lehi tawa
<neo31> ++
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, 3andek mochkla m3a benali.tn?
<elacheche_anis> 3léch tas2al?
<sarhan> 5atrek empartagi article :D
<elacheche_anis> dès que c'est ali moula nom de domaine alors non :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, t7eb nekteb fi benali.tn elacheche_anis noob?
<elacheche_anis> looool.. 5allina raydhine!
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, barra chouf :D
<sarhan> www.benali.tn
<elacheche_anis> y a rien :p
<monta> wbik
<monta> hello
<sarhan> bonjour monta
<monta> ahla
<sarhan> bonsoir plus tôt x)
<monta> enti tounsi
<monta> ?
<monta> mon facebook http://www.facebook.com/tounsi1hacker
<sarhan> ay tounsi
<sarhan> monta, enti eli 3amlt page besm ubuntu tunisie?
<monta> b1 teba3 group ubuntu-tn
<monta> wi
<sarhan> tnejem tfasa5ha?
<monta> saye hani bech na7eh tawa
<sarhan> fama page officielle géré par la communauté ubuntu tunisie
<monta> 1 min
<sarhan> merci
<k3nz0> monta, t'es un hacker?
<monta> car ma fibalich 3andkom page 7abitha moubedra min bech net9areb mil le admin
<sarhan> monta, ken t7eb etcherek fel communauté od5el fel mailing list http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<monta> kont hacker ama tawa batilt
<monta> ok
<k3nz0> Pourquoi battalt :( ?
<monta> car n7eb securte
<monta> ma 3andich barch mil batelt
<monta> 3andi jem3A barka
<k3nz0> lol
<k3nz0> Bon, je vais éviter de parler,  y a un bot qui logue et j'aime pas ça
<sarhan> k3nz0, non il est en panne depuis 2 mois x)
<monta> ena 3amel group jdid mta3 ubuntu ken t7eb tod5lou m3aya
<k3nz0> Tif'him bilgdé fel ubuntu ?
<sarhan> k3nz0, en fait le site est down depuis 2 mois dans il logge nulle part
<k3nz0> Faut penser à les kicker xD
<k3nz0> J'aime les voir
<k3nz0> j'aime pas*
<k3nz0> T'es admin?
<monta> nn mich barch car jdid fi domen ili lunix
<k3nz0> lunix, oui :)
<sarhan> k3nz0, non il est géré par les gars de ubuntu je peux pas le kick il est obligatoire
<k3nz0> Je savais pas que ubuntu c'est de lunix ...
<monta> n7eb net3alem ubuntu
<sarhan> monta, Linux walla bech tebda asa7 Gnu/Linux
<monta> ok dsl
<k3nz0> Lunix c'est autre chose :)
<monta> hedha legroup mte3i http://www.facebook.com/groups/319997588054646/?__adt=3
<sarhan> monta, meghir mat9oul dsl mafamech mochkla ken mata3refech 7aja tet3alem kif ness elkol
<monta> wi fama unix zed
<monta> nchala najem nestfed minkom
<monta> car 7askom des pro fil ubuntu
<sarhan> non manech des pro
<sarhan> taw bel pratique
<sarhan> tet3alem
<k3nz0> On est loins d'être pro xD
<monta> ta9blouni m3akem fil team
<monta> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<monta> winkom
<sarhan> monta, ay we7ed ynejem yod5el fi ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> elzemk barka tebda actif
<sarhan> ou ta7dher fel les events
<monta> wi actif 3ali5r
<monta> :p
<k3nz0> monta chnowa t'hacki ?
<monta> kon nhaki site w pc
<monta> par backtrak 4 et 5
<k3nz0> Wow
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> hey EgyParadox sarhan :)
<sarhan> hello DelphiWorld :)
<shichem> salam
<DelphiWorld> s(^)
<shichemt> xD
<shichemt> monta enti el hacker?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, tu me redonne l'url de la radio stp?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: http://vobradio.net46.net le site :)
<sarhan> thx
<DelphiWorld> et l'url http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> :D
<monta> winkom??????????
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<shichemt> monta tif'him fel metasploit wel 7kéyet hedhoukom ?
<sarhan> EgyParadox, what do you feel after being approved by ubuntu council? :D
<monta> chwaya mich barch
<EgyParadox> I feel great :D
<shichemt> hackit barcha sitét?
<sarhan> we was first african approved team :D
<monta> wi
<EgyParadox> really?
<shichemt> monta 9adéch?
<sarhan> EgyParadox, yes and second was ubuntu maroc and you are third
<monta> 60 7aja hack
<shichemt> chwaya :(
<sarhan> EgyParadox, or forth i think ubuntu south africa is approved
<k3nz0> ubuntu south africa, is not approved yet ? x)
<EgyParadox> I think we are the fourth and south africa is 3rd
<monta> wi car ma n7eb npirathom ma nbadelch ili index w ma n7otech fi zonz h
<monta> just ili hack 3awlou jaw c tt
<sarhan> EgyParadox, yes you are fourth http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<shichemt> tu programmes monta?
<monta> hawka b3athlek demande ajoutini
<monta> nn
<shichemt> méla kiféch t'hacki sans programmation ...
<shichemt> T'es pas un hacker alors
<monta> bar backtrak
<shichemt> Plutôt un script kiddies
<shichemt> 5ater el hacker ya3ref ydeveloppi des logiciels
<monta> wi
<sarhan> shichemt, t'es qui?
<shichemt> shichemt.
<shichemt> Donc tu approuves que tu es un noob monta :p?
<monta> @sarhan ajoutini 3ala fb
<monta> wi
<monta> hhhhhhhhhh
<shichemt> Je pense pas qu'il aie envie de se faire pourrir son fil d'actualité
<monta> al i3tirafou bidhanbi fadhila
<shichemt> Mdr
<shichemt> Dhanb, annik tibda noob :p ?
<monta> wi
<monta> dhanb kbira
<monta> heki 3leh bech nwerha ubuntu
<monta> w zid misogra nasma3 3ala linux w n7eb net3almou w ne5dim bih
<shichemt> Mouch 9otli kont tista3mel backtrack u_u ?
<shichemt> Backtrack, c'est pas du linux, ye5i ?
<monta> wi ama ifaded w spicial hack
<shichemt> spicial ?
<monta> ma3neh mo5ases lil hack
<shichemt> Ah, ok, j'ai pas compris 5ater ...
<DelphiWorld> salam monta shichemt
<shichemt> Je connais spécial mais pas spicial.
<shichemt> hello DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> shichemt: votre Modem ADSL c'est huawei?
<DelphiWorld> si non sagem :D
<shichemt> Non DelphiWorld, et je te permets de me tutoyer
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: merci :)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, shichemt pas sarhan :D
<DelphiWorld> haha sarhan shichemt :P
<shichemt> Je suis connecté sur un vpn tunisiens, en réalité je vis aux îles Cook.
<DelphiWorld> ah, shichemt :)
<DelphiWorld> shichemt: ou se trouve îles Cook ?
<shichemt> Et, oui. Y'a de la connexion même là-bas :)
<shichemt> Juste à gauche
<DelphiWorld> shichemt: ou ?
<DelphiWorld> gauche de la tunisy ?
<shichemt> Non, je déconnais :)
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, ya pas vous à la gauche de la tunisie? :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :P
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
 * sarhan a mal
 * shichemt slaps DelphiWorld around a bit with a large phisbot
 * DelphiWorld slaps shichemt around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<shichemt> Error.
<shichemt> Shichemt can't be slapped.
<DelphiWorld> ip route shichemt /32 null0
<DelphiWorld> ip route sarhan /32 dz
<DelphiWorld> ip route davlefou /32 tn
<monta> winkom?
<monta> aloooooooooo
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, dz? :'(
<DelphiWorld> lol lol sarhan tu connais pas votre voisin?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, je crois que davlefou est français :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: dz c'est l'algérie
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, yep j'ai compris
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, d'ailleurs je te conseille de rejoindre #ubuntu-dz
<DelphiWorld> non sarhan c'est mort
<monta> hello
<monta> bn tou le monde
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> Salam DelphiWorld :) & @ *
<elacheche_anis> ping ashams
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<ashams> pong elacheche_anis :D
<ashams> How are you doing man
<ashams> ?
<elacheche_anis> Alors DelphiWorld ça avance avec le radio??
<elacheche_anis> ashams, congratulations :D
<ashams> Thanks man :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tré tré bien :)
<ashams> you guys always first
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ecoute live:D
<elacheche_anis> I'm OK :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<elacheche_anis> passe le lien DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> http://vobradio.net46.net elacheche_anis
<ashams> Cool, Thanks Allah
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, ubuntu-eg est maintenant un LoCo team approuvé :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-22
<monta> bj
<monta> helo
<amio> hi
<DelphiWorld> salam :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis, sarhan: what's hapening in cairo univercity?
<ounis> wa alaikom assalam wa rahmat allah DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> ounis: :)
<ounis> hey DelphiWorld
<ounis> what's happening there ?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: not sure
<DelphiWorld> ounis: just saw some tweets but didn't understand
<ounis> maybe this
<ounis> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-eg/1365/detail/
<ounis> idk!
<DelphiWorld> ounis: no no no ..... some protest i think
<ounis> ah ok
<DelphiWorld> where are you from ounis ? saudi ?
<elacheche_anis> Hey DelphiWorld & ounis :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :D
<ounis> hey elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Quoi de neuf les gars!
<ounis> DelphiWorld I'm from tunisia
<ounis> none elacheche_anis
<ounis> just routine
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, hier j'ai écouté ta radio, j'ai trouvé un gars qui est entrain de raconté une histoire ou quelque chose comme ça X)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: oui, un marocain
<DelphiWorld> LOL elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> lool.. il a parlé de quoi exactement X)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: un marocain
<DelphiWorld> elecoute, si tu connais des aveugles en tunisy less moi s'avoir
<ounis> did I miss something ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, d'accord :D
<elacheche_anis> oui ounis
<ounis> What is the subject exactly ?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: on peux les ajouté come des corréspondan
<ounis> huh ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, explain to ounis :D
<ounis> is this about Ubuntu ?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: tu parle français?
<ounis> yep
<ounis> but I hate the language
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, c'est pas un bot :D
<DelphiWorld> ounis: j'ai démarré une station radio
<DelphiWorld> haha sarhan:)
<ounis> lol sarhan
<DelphiWorld> ounis: géré pas des joeunes entiaireman aveugles
<ounis> et ?
<DelphiWorld> ounis: que sa :P
<DelphiWorld> ounis: et je cherche des  aveugle pour être avec nous;)jeunes
<ounis> I still don't understand the link with Ubuntu !
<sarhan> ounis, no link i think
<ounis> ok
<ounis> now it's clear so I stop trying to find a link that is not there :)
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, t'es op dans ce canal?
<sarhan> faut changer un truc dans le sujet
<elacheche_anis> nope sarhan
<elacheche_anis> :/
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, dis à neo que l'url des logs à changé
<elacheche_anis> yodhorli neo et nizarus
<elacheche_anis> neo 3andi 2mois mé ritouch :/
<elacheche_anis> envoi un msg à nizarus ashal.. neo occupé
<ounis> Folks
<ounis> I gtg
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, qui a choisi le design du site?
<ounis> seeya
<elacheche_anis> ++ ounis :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: bien?
<elacheche_anis> oui, c'est pas canon, mais il est bien.. ce que j'aime le plus c'est le lecteur du radio X)
<DelphiWorld> hey Siphax
<Siphax> oui
<elacheche_anis> See you later guys.. ++
<monta> cc
<monta> aloooooooo
<DelphiWorld> tsalam monta
<monta> sava 5ouya
<monta> ?
<DelphiWorld> monta: bien merci :)
<DelphiWorld> vous?
<monta> hmdl
<monta> n7eb net3alem ubuntu fama chkoun i3aweni kifeh net3almou ?????????????
<DelphiWorld> monta: :D
<monta> 7kit 7aja tdha7ek :'(
<monta> @DelphiWorld 3abek fb
<DelphiWorld> monta: je parle pas l'arab latin:)
<monta> kifeh hedha
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, tu peux comprendre les caractères arabe?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: pas dans le winBug... mais dans le Mac
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> monta, écris en français si tu veux que DelphiWorld te comprenne
<monta> ok
<DelphiWorld> lol sarhan monta
<sarhan> monta, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/debutant
<monta> ok
<monta> Est-il possible de se convertir à Ubuntu 11.10 Serveur?
<monta> Est-il possible de se convertir à Ubuntu 11.10 comme Serveur?
<sarhan> monta, t'as ubuntu desktop et tu veux ubuntu server?
<monta> wi
<monta> oui
<monta> @ sarhan
<sarhan> monta, tu télécharge l'iso ubuntu-server et tu l'installe
<monta> ok merci
<monta> sarhan add me in facebook ? ken t7eb
<sarhan> man7ebech :/
<sarhan> j'ajoute que les personnes que je connais
<monta> ok
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, quesque j'ai fais?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je t'aime mon frère :)
<sarhan> ah cool x)
<sarhan> doub ma ypointi en9oulelkom
<monta> OK
<Goldenscorp> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bn8 tlm
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-23
<DelphiWorld> bye :)
<fakher> quel1 ?
<ounis> Howdy @all
<davlefou> lu
<sarhan> davlefou, hello
<ounis> hey davlefou
<davlefou> hmd!
<wahech> hello
<wahech> @sarhan
<sarhan> salut wahech
<wahech> i need help plz
<wahech> aloooooooo
<wahech> Comment puis-je sais que je suis root dans ubuntu?
<sarhan> wahech, tu écris
<sarhan> id
<sarhan> dans la console
<wahech> nn
<wahech> oui saye je  suis root merci pk sarhan :* :* <3
<wahech> Avez-vous un TeamViewer?
<sarhan> pourquoi faire?
<wahech> Pour aider
<sarhan> c'est quoi ton problème?
<wahech> root
<wahech> car j'ecri ls -l
<sarhan> ??
<wahech> may5ejlich fiche root
<sarhan> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_obtenir_une_reponse_satisfaisante
<wahech> sarhan the best the king i love you
<sarhan> omg ><
<k3nz0> lol
<sarhan> faudrait que je pense à changer de nickname
<slimTN> xD
<sarhan> Tux-Tn, :p
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<Tux-Tn> :D
<Tux-Tn> cc k3nz0 x)
<Tux-Tn> bye sarhan
<Tux-Tn> sarhan, change de pseudo ou kick
<Tux-Tn> sa7itek
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, t'es OP!!
<AminosAmigos> lol taw anis wela sarhan ?
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis,  u mad?
<elacheche_anis> mé trakkazich AminosAmigos
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, ena sarhan
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, non, mais nas2al!!
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, u really mad?
<AminosAmigos> ahla anis cv ?
<AminosAmigos> merci pr l'invi :)
<elacheche_anis> hmd AminosAmigos :D
<elacheche_anis> welcome AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> 7lowa 3jibni jeni kima G+
<AminosAmigos> yechbehlou
<elacheche_anis> non Tux-Tn jéwib 3la question
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, t'es qui?
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, anis ubuntiste msakni.. jéwib w fokni.. t'es un OP?
<Tux-Tn> ena kalemni ka weld 7oumet shichemt
<Tux-Tn> fuck
<Tux-Tn> trompé de canal ><
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, 9rit discussion hhhh.. issayad yfarrak fil les :* :p
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, mat7alebech eli ena sarhan ki yji
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis:)
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: atendre qu'elle que photos dans mon twitter ;)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, ok :D
<DelphiWorld> Salut davlefou
<AminosAmigos> salem :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu a fait une violation de loi !
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: pourquoi tu est la ?
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, tu dors?
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<Tux-Tn> re
<Tux-Tn> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: pm :)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, x)
<Tux-Tn> c'est que j'ai changé de nick
<Tux-Tn> je me suis fait approché par une personne bizarre
<Tux-Tn> <wahech> sarhan the best the king i love you
<Tux-Tn> <wahech> oui saye je  suis root merci pk sarhan :* :* <3
<DelphiWorld> LOL Tux-Tn
<elacheche_anis> oui Tux-Tn c'est bizarre X)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu est la ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: http://twitter.com/?dzlink
<Tux-Tn> waw
<Tux-Tn> très cool les endroits que t'as visité
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, je te follow
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: plus d'autre von venir
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: bienvenue;)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, je te ferai un FF :D
<DelphiWorld> JAJA merci Tux-Tn ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: quoi votre twitter ?
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, sarhanTN
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: done;)
<DelphiWorld> satu a vue le stone ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu a vue le stone ?
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, c'est dans quel pays?
<DelphiWorld> tuwxl('algérie biensure
<Tux-Tn> et tu viens quand en tunisie?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: peux être dans 15 jours... j'ai déja dit a elacheche_anis ;)
<AminosAmigos> Good evening @ ALL
<Tux-Tn> hello AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> evening AminosAmigos :)
<AminosAmigos> :)
<AminosAmigos> finally some action here !
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, we are always alive
<AminosAmigos> so why don't we start the reunion earlier :)
<AminosAmigos> The geek never dies he just goes offline :p
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos are u kidding us?
<AminosAmigos> yep :p
<AminosAmigos> chfama jdid louled ?
<elacheche_anis> Salam @ *
<TrD> salem elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :D
<TrD> bonsoir tout le monde
<TrD> Neo31: yop !!
<Neo31> salut TrD
<Neo31> ca va?
<TrD> bien et toi Neo31??
<Neo31> we
<TrD> :)
<elacheche_anis> Veillez consulter cette page SVP: http://pad.tn/p/utn-12.03
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31 Tux-Tn M+1!!!!!
<Neo31> pong
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, rabi yehdihom
<Neo31> explik
<Tux-Tn> hello Siphax
<Siphax> oui
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, je peux pas rester après 22h30.. J'ai un evennement familial très important que je l'ai oublié :-S ...  je je dois quitter vers 22h30.. déjà je suis en retard..
<Neo31> elacheche_anis chkoune jey lel reunion houwa ellila ?
<Neo31> je suis aussi un pe pressee 3andi 5idma
<elacheche_anis> ***** :/ normalement  toute l'équipe doit être présente...
<Neo31> le bot du log mizel ye5dim ?
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, oui
<Neo31> si oui vasy elacheche_anis
<imen_> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Neo31> salam imen_
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, juste l'url a changé
<Neo31> good Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, change l'url dans le sujet
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام imen_
<elacheche_anis> +1 Tux-Tn
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, qui votera pour prendre les décisions!!! :/
<Neo31> elacheche_anis vote de koi?
<elacheche_anis> http://pad.tn/p/utn-12.03
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, check the link
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, la nouvelle url http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> je pe parler de l'avancement du site web vite fait
<elacheche_anis> ok.. go..
<elacheche_anis> Salam RachedTN
<Neo31> pour les events je serai pret pour des events 9rab fi soussa pendant les 2 prochains mois, je pe pa bcp m'eloigner cette fois ci
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, parle du site avant
<RachedTN> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
<RachedTN> :)
<Neo31> donc en tant que coordinateur event hawka fibelik en koi je pe aider
<Neo31> ok le site famma prototype 7adher
<Neo31> mais famma mochkla fel nom de domaine
<AminosAmigos> sbe7 il5iiir :)
<Neo31> g essayer de contacter ali et sarhan, 9alou el probleme we7il fi yedd el tunet
<elacheche_anis> ok.. et coté canonical??
<Neo31> aucun autre detail, ken t7ib n7awel net7arrak avec zied et nizarus pour resoudre le probleme autrement
<Neo31> canon ma da5alhomch tawa
<elacheche_anis> pour ubuntu-tn.org?
<Neo31> pas de probleme heka enajmou netsarfou fih une fois le site en place
<elacheche_anis> d'accord..
<Neo31> n7ibou ne5dhou ubuntu.tn selon reunion de tunis
<elacheche_anis> ok..
 * DelphiWorld slaps Neo31 around a bit with a large trout
<Neo31> hi there DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu n'est pas la toujour!
<AminosAmigos> 3ana site ubuntu.tn ? wela t5amemou bch t3mlou wa7ed ?
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis imen_ wissem :)à
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Neo31> <Neo31> ok le site famma prototype 7adher <<< AminosAmigos
<Neo31> bon je serai pas president de reunion cette fois ci elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: je m'excuse :(
<DelphiWorld> pour la réunion :( :( :(
<Neo31> une fois l'equipe mawjouda je peut donner tt information necessaire
<Neo31> sinon je n'ai pas de nouveaux sujets a proposer. il faut juste avoir plus de monde actif c'est ce qui compte le plus
<Neo31> pas de probleme DelphiWorld
<Neo31> on n'as pas encore commencer officiellement
<Neo31> je chitchat avec elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31 et elacheche_anis et Tux-Tn
<DelphiWorld> je vous demande une petite chose
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, je pense pas qu'il nous faux un président de réunion cette fois si.. car comme tu vois y presque personne :/
<elacheche_anis> Go DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> svp si vous connaissé des jeunes aveugles en tunisy qui sont un peux professionaile dans la communication, tech, létérature, svp maité moi en contact avec eus.
<elacheche_anis> bien noté DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> merci merci e
<DelphiWorld> merci merci elacheche_anis
 * whitehouse hate itself
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Neo31> alihentati AminosAmigos davlefou elacheche_anis imen_ RachedTN rednaks Siphax TrD wissem Peace : qui est la pour la reunion
<imen_> 1
<Peace> hey
<elacheche_anis> Alors je pense que je dos parlé des deux autre sujets cité ici: http://pad.tn/p/utn-12.03
<AminosAmigos> Me
 * RachedTN I am here 
<TrD> not me
<DelphiWorld> 1
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Neo31> ok, le nombre est un peut limite, mettez un president de la reunion et je serai dispo pour tt info qui pourra aider
<elacheche_anis> Je propose qu'on discute les points qui reste en chitchate.. imen_ RachedTN Neo31 et Tux-Tn votent pour les décisions..
<Neo31> +1
<RachedTN> +1
<Neo31> je commence je ss un pe pressee, point 1 pas tres claire, point 2 deja fait point 3 je pe pas m'eloigner vers ces 2 mois vus des engagement fel 9raya wel 5idma, sinon je ve mettre elacheche_anis a jour
<Neo31> on doit preparer une release party a sousse, hadi et nizar sont partant pour nous aider normalement
<Neo31> famma un autre event fel palai des sciences monastir
<Neo31> et une autre avec JCI
<Neo31> mais rien n'ai encore officiel
<Neo31> il faut que tu vois les details avec nizarus
<elacheche_anis> lorsque ça sera officiel nous discuterons ça Neo31
<Neo31> pour la release party on doit organizer ca tt seuls
<elacheche_anis> terminons les theme de la réunion avant..
<Neo31> c a propos du 3eme theme
<elacheche_anis> sbayta sbayta Neo31
<Neo31> le reste g deja terminer
 * Neo31 elacheche_anis c'est a nous de prendre l'initiative de la release party si on ve faire a sousse sinon i3tabarha annulee
<Neo31> eof
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, inti dhayi3 3la toul il 5at.. laisse moi expliquer la 3éme point!
<Neo31> j'attend une explication du 1er point
<PC> Wado
<Neo31> 3eme point c'est a tunis, donc i'm out ces 2 mois je pe pas me deplacer
<elacheche_anis> D'accord.. Point 1. structure de la page events pour les u2e, comme vous le saviez que nous avosn décider lors de la dérniere réunion physique d'oraganiser des Ubuntu Expresse Events.. alors nous devons définir la structure des pages Wiki des u2e ainsi que le contenu.. ma propostion c'est: a. le lien sous la forme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/u2eTIME12.03
<elacheche_anis> b. Centenu de la page: Photos + Résumé
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_Imen, Neo31 RachedTN Tux-Tn vous être d'accord ou vous avez d'autre propositions??
<Tux-Tn> d'accord pour ma part
<Neo31> +1
<Nour_al_Imen> 1
<elacheche_anis> RachedTN, !
<elacheche_anis> Pour la point num 2 on a déjà parler à propos de ça.. Pour la 3 éme point.. pour la point num 3.. AJST organise un event le 29/04 et ils nous ont inviter pour animer une partie de l'event.. alors je propose que la même event sera faite comme la release party pour les membre de Tunis.. et pour les autres on organisera une release party à sousse , à sfax et gabes..
<elacheche_anis> alors est ce que vous êtes d'accord de proposer ça sur les organisateur de l'event ou pas?
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31 Nour_al_Imen Neo31 RachedTN
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, sabri m'a informé qu'il doit donner sa réponse avant la fin du mois
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, ti chbikom dé5line fi 7it!!
<elacheche_anis> le 29/05 c'est l'evetn de l'AJST pas JPO TIME
<Tux-Tn> x)
<Tux-Tn> fama event fel ajst?
 * elacheche_anis will kill him self X)
<elacheche_anis> alors?
<Neo31> pong elacheche_anis
<Tux-Tn> bye les noobs
<Neo31> j'ai bien expliquer ma disponibilite pendant les prochains 2mois
<Neo31> deja je fait de mon mieux de reserver du temps pour rester actif a sousse
<Neo31> donc je pe pas aider a sfax ni autres part pour le moment
<Neo31> pas ce mois ci au moins
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, j'ai pas dis que t'aideras à sfax ou tunis!! si les membres de sfax veulent faire un RP alors ils doivent organiser ça.. en plus un RP ça peut être une rencontre dans un café.. c'est un event qui nécissite grand chose.. ne complique pas les choses Neo31
<Wadha7o> Bonsoir mes amis, je suis nouveau à ce groupe (donc débutant :) )...  existent ils des événement à Tunis  autre que sousse et sfax dans les prochaines jours
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> oui Wadha7o inchallah.. reste connecte à notre page FB et notre groupe fb pour savoir les dates et les endroits ;)
<Wadha7o> ok elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> alors je vais proposer à l'AJST que l'event sera aussi RP de cette façon les membres de tunis peuvent ce rencontrer.. pour sousse ou autre c'est encore tôt de parler de la release party.. je vais m'occuper de ça..
<elacheche_anis> Wadha7o, http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<elacheche_anis> allez les gars je quitte salam..
<davlefou> Désolé, je mettais endormis!
<Wadha7o> inchallah je dois essayer de présenté le 29/03 à guammaret et j'aime connaitre vous future événement et atelier; et bonne nuit
<DelphiWorld> salam Neo31
<DelphiWorld> pas d'anis?
<Neo31> non il est parti
<MaWaLe> bonsor à tous
<DelphiWorld> lol
<DelphiWorld> je vais le tué ;)
<MaWaLe> s/bonsor/bonsoir
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: je vais te donnée une vidéo
<MaWaLe> hi DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sava MaWaLe ?
<MaWaLe> @all : j'ai transféré sur la ML l'invitation à la journée nationale de l'Open Source
<MaWaLe> on devrait nous organiser pour
<MaWaLe> thx DelphiWorld, good, and you
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: good:)
<MaWaLe> ping Neo31
<MaWaLe> ping Nour_al_Imen
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: oqu'un n'est la je ponce:)
<MaWaLe> bizarre
<MaWaLe> Neo31 vient de te tépondre non?
<MaWaLe> s/tépondre/répondre
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: oui mais peux être qu'il est parti ;)
<MaWaLe> dommage
<Neo31> pong MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> et pourtant je crois que la team est sensé avoir un meeting ce soir
<MaWaLe> anyway ...
<Neo31> merci MaWaLe
<Neo31> ce soir a 22h pas a 23h MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> obligation professionnelle oblige Neo31 :(
<Neo31> idem
<Neo31> :(
<MaWaLe> d'ailleurs je n'ai pas voté sur doodle pour ne pas fausser le résultat
<Neo31> i know
<Neo31> ;)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  il faut nous organiser pour la journée
<MaWaLe> comme celle de l'année dernière
<MaWaLe> enfin l'année d'avant :p
<Neo31> je v regarder l'email g du boulo la
<MaWaLe> okay
<MaWaLe> mais il faut faire vite : la journée est pour le 29-03-2012
<MaWaLe> donc le jeudi prochain
<Neo31> g d exams
<Neo31> impossible de bouger vite pr mon k
<MaWaLe> good luck Neo31
<Neo31> thx
<AminosAmigos> bbn8 louled taw nchouf il log 2m1 :)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  all you have to do is to ping Anis for it ;)
<MaWaLe> he's doing a so good job ;)
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: Neo31http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-uPtWoZxz8&context=C47d21caADvjVQa1PpcFP0dYr6sVpQZnzLivuaMFBlgRv2FlPavzU=
<DelphiWorld> d
<Neo31> ok
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu a vue .
<Neo31> je re
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<luna> Salem alikom
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-24
<DelphiWorld> salam Neo31 Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> mv Tux-Tn algeria && cd tunisya && rm -Rf *
<Tux-Tn> :(
<Tux-Tn> mv Tux-Tn /dev/null
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: :P
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<aminosamigos> bojour :)
<aminosamigos> elacheche_anis:  t es la ?
<aminosamigos> bye
<davlefou> Tux-Tn: tu te suicide?
<monta> salem
<monta> chkoun mechi il gamert nhar 29
<med_taher_mosbah> salam alaykom :)
<shichemt> voila
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-25
<bmoez> les 4 premières photos de linux en http://www.tux-planet.fr/media/?pxs=48  sont de linux en train de redemmarer  or crashé ou ... !!?
<sarhan> bmoez, la premiere montre un problème au démarrage
<sarhan> la 3iéme un kernel panic
<bmoez> donc linux n'est pas aussi stable que quelqu'un dit
<sarhan> bmoez, pourquoi tu dis ça?
<bmoez> je panse que linux est plus stable que win mais a des probleme que ca demandera du temps pour les corriger
<sarhan> mais comment tu peux dire ça en regardant 4 images?
<sarhan> tu plaisante là?
<sarhan> sinon très fort comme analyse
<bmoez> ca m'a arrivé une fois que plymouth a échoué d'ouvrire et je ne ai pas pu à corriger mème en mode de dépanage
<sarhan> bmoez, quel rapport entre plymouth et linux?
<sarhan> faut pas mélanger les choses
<bmoez> je sais , :)  j'ai changé de parler d'ubuntu de facon generale
<DelphiWorld> salam :)
<DelphiWorld> salam EgyParadox elacheche_anis sarhan
<sarhan> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> sava sarhan ?
<sarhan> bien et toi?
<DelphiWorld> bien sarhan merci
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je suis ultra happy
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: finaleman j'ai trouvé des audio book Cisco CCNA
<sarhan> je sais pas c'est quoi
<sarhan> mais content pour toi
<DelphiWorld> stu connais pas la CCNA?
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<DelphiWorld> 'lo EgyParadox :D
<DelphiWorld> bien EgyParadox :D
<bmoez> il y a t'il une page facebook d'ubuntu que je peux recommandée à mes amis(simple et facille)?
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, notre page et groupe FB
<bmoez> oui, si il ya pour les funs qui veulent connaitre ubuntu?
<bmoez> elacheche_anis,
<elacheche_anis> oui bien sur un instant bmoez
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<bmoez> ok :)
<sabri> salut
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuTunisie
<elacheche_anis> Salut sabri
<sabri> :)
<elacheche_anis> na7ki m3ék en privé sabri chbik déyikh :p ;)
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, c'est ça ce que tu cherche??
<bmoez> elacheche_anis, oui, a peu prés comme la deuxième, mais, il y a quelques posts qui dommande une connaicance en info ou en linux(ubuntu) qui est pas bon pour les funs qui veulent decouvrire ubuntu et le supporter
<elacheche_anis> tu parle de la page?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-18
<zemmali-voip> hi guys!
<guest0> slt
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-21
<zemmali-voip> slm :)
<r3zguin0> salut zemmali-voip
<zemmali-voip> marhba r3zguin0
<r3zguin0> w bik
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-22
<nexus66> bonsoir à tous :)
<nexus66> vous êtes là ?
<nexus66> Salut :) qui est là ?
<neo31> r3zguin0
<neo31> :)
<r3zguin0> hey neo31 :)
<neo31> how r ya
<r3zguin0> how are you doing ?
<r3zguin0> fine hmd
<neo31> good enough
<r3zguin0> good :)
<r3zguin0> wassup ?
<neo31> nothing so special
<LHofstadterTN> salut @ tous puis je savoir si Luna Persa se connecte sur IRC ou jamais ? cc bemawi Neo31` r3zguin0 Raed667 ubot2
<r3zguin0> salut LHofstadterTN  , not much
<r3zguin0> comment puis-je vous aider ?
<LHofstadterTN> r3zguin0, wanna talk with her about the magazine it's ok i got here on gmail thx any way ;)
<r3zguin0> great , u still can talk to her via our ML :)
<LHofstadterTN> ok :)
<LHofstadterTN> r3zguin0, friend of kenzo et sarhanTN ?
<r3zguin0> u can say
<r3zguin0> we talk on geeks-tn
<LHofstadterTN> ah ok :)
<nexus66> Bonsoir à tous :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-23
<neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong neo31
<neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<neo31> amigos mrawa7 demain la3chia
<neo31> elacheche_anis,
<neo31> elacheche_anis,
<neo31> ping
<neo31> elacheche_anis,
<zemmali-voip> slm, svp chkone yanajm y3aoini  installation et configuration openLDAP
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-24
<lunapersa> Bonsoir
<lunapersa> Bonsoir
<FaroukBA> salut :D
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir :)
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> vous pouvez voir ce doc  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OpYB_JxUf0sgu-4Y4S6zxbsgjvYfgIWwGjDehc4zhjQ/edit
<lunapersa> en attendant  les autres
<tabkram> bsr
<FaroukBA> slt
<lunapersa> Bonsoir :)
<FaroukBA> on vous attend :p
<tabkram> ok , c'est bien
<tabkram> :)
<LHofstadterTN> est ce que la réunion a déjà commencé ?
<tabkram> on va parler à propos de Ubuntu-Mag , non ?
<lunapersa> 10 mn et  on commence ?
<lunapersa> oui  oui
<lunapersa> Ubuntu-tn Mag
<LHofstadterTN> celui qui va s'occupé du pv yéktb 10mn de retard :p
<lunapersa> :D
<tabkram> ok , lunapersa c'est vous Mariem Hamouda ?
<lunapersa> oui
<lunapersa> :))
<lunapersa> et  vous ?
<tabkram> enchanté
<tabkram> akram tabka
<lunapersa> :) merci
<tabkram> vous parlez souvent sur IRC ?
<elacheche_anis> Salam les gars.. Oui tabkram :)
<elacheche_anis> Alors lunapersa tu commence la réunion :p Tu sera la présidente
<elacheche_anis> seras*
<tabkram> allez ..faites l'appel
<lunapersa> d'acc   elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> D'accord, puis-je commencer?
<Hmch> salem
<lunapersa> encore qlq mn
<lunapersa> il y'en a Chiheb Fares Haythem ..
<lunapersa> w alaikom essalem Hmch
<elacheche_anis> Alors, lunapersa sera la présidente de la réunion.. Merci de demander l'autorisation avant de parler en tapant "!" et finir votre intervention avec "eof"..
<Hmch> :)
<Hmch> !eof
<FaroukBA> "eof"? hh
<elacheche_anis> Seul lunapersa peux donner le feu vert pour parler.. Merci.. Silence ça touuuuurne :p
<lunapersa> On commence ?
<LHofstadterTN> lunapersa, kén ta7ki 3lé haythem c'est moi
<lunapersa> ah  ok :)
<LHofstadterTN> lunapersa, ok
<Hmch> haya bdina
<lunapersa> Bon  on a pensé
<lunapersa> à   faire  un magazine mensuel
<Hmch> ...
<Hmch> kamel winik
<lunapersa> afin  d'introduire  plusieurs
<lunapersa> sujets
<lunapersa> themes  aussi
<lunapersa> Je partage avec vous
<lunapersa> ce doc https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OpYB_JxUf0sgu-4Y4S6zxbsgjvYfgIWwGjDehc4zhjQ/edit
<tabkram> après ..
<chokri>  /msg NickServ
<lunapersa> qui  resume tout les points qu'on va discuter
<lunapersa> alors  on va commencer  par  le contenu  qu'est ce que  vous proposez ?
<LHofstadterTN> !
<lunapersa> si quelqu'un  demande  la parole il doit  citer  !   et quand il termine   par eof
<LHofstadterTN> !
<lunapersa> oui  LHofstadterTN
<tabkram> allez LHofstadterTN
<tabkram> ça va prendre bcp du temps !
<LHofstadterTN> est ce que on est d'acc sur le nom ( Ubuntu-TN mag) et on est d'acc chnoi ses objectifs et quel communauté on vise ? répondre à ces question nous permet de répondre à la question du contenu
<LHofstadterTN> eof
<lunapersa> tabkram si tu  veux parler  tu dois  citer  !
<LHofstadterTN> eof
<tabkram> !
<lunapersa> Non pas encore  //  ce magazine  est consacré pour les logiciels  libres et  ubuntu  en premier lieu
<lunapersa> et  en 2 eme lieu  on vise  la communauté tunisienne
<lunapersa> oui tabkram
<tabkram> !
<tabkram> Personnellement , je pense que le magazine doit evoquer les nouveautés, les outils les bugs et tous ce qui concerne le monde Ubuntu
<tabkram> vous savez, que surtout en Tunisie , peu de gens connaissent les SE Linux etr en particulier Ubuntu
<tabkram> donc c'est l'occasion
<tabkram> eof
<lunapersa> oui  on est  d'acc  en ces points  tabkram
<lunapersa> meme  on doit citer  l'experiences  des jeunes  tunisiens à  travers   ce monde  de LL
<lunapersa> pour garder  notre  propre empreinte  si  nn  à quoi ça sert  de créer un magazine ?
<lunapersa> on doit  apporter qlq chose  de nouveaux ! y'a t-il d'autres propositions ?
<lunapersa> qu'est  ce que vous pensez  ?
<tabkram> !
<LHofstadterTN> !
<tabkram> à vous LHofstadterTN
<lunapersa> oui tabkram
<lunapersa> d'acc  tfadhel  LHofstadterTN
<tabkram> !
<dj-kandy> salem !
<tabkram> il nous faut de la motivation
<dj-kandy> jiiit ma5er chwaya yodhhorli :/ ?
<tabkram> pour pouvoir commencer tout d'abord
<tabkram> ce que je propose c'est commencer fixer un groupe , organiser les taches et définir notre principe de travail et nos objectifs. vous savez que tout magazine doit commencer par une préface , cette préface qui va contenir une introduction de notre futur travail .
<lunapersa> w alaikom essalem  dj-kandy  c pa grave
<LHofstadterTN> je récapitule, perso je vois une onglet ubuntu ( Tuto, Bugs et News ) et onglet concernant les éxperiences et tous ça eof
<tabkram> c'est ça l'essentiel , la motivation en premier lieu ...
<tabkram> eof
<lunapersa> commencer  à fixer un groupe  ---> alors  on considére  que toute participation  est  un engagement
<lunapersa> nn ?
<LHofstadterTN> !
<lunapersa> oui
<tabkram> Oui , c'est ce que je propose eof
<lunapersa> la parole est à LHofstadterTN
<LHofstadterTN> merci lunapersa je demande gentillement a tabkram de respecter la prise de parole. inspirez vous de ça http://www.fullcirclemag.fr/ .
<lunapersa> tabkram  je vais  que tu suis  les  regles pour  prendre  la  parole stp :)
<LHofstadterTN> et je propose de répartir les tâches et qu'il y aura quelqu'un qui s'occupe du suivis des taches. un engagement oui :)
<LHofstadterTN> eof
<FaroukBA> !
<lunapersa> oui FaroukBA
<FaroukBA> je veux aider mais je peux pas etre engagé à ça :/
<FaroukBA> eof
<lunapersa> oui  on doit  prendre  en consideration ceux qui veulent participer  sans  aucun engagements // on peut s'inspirer  aussi  de http://www.fullcirclemag.fr/
<lunapersa> à  vos  avis   comment developper la motivation  chez les participants pour  qu'on puisse   avoir un futur  groupe
<FaroukBA> !
<lunapersa>  FaroukBA oui
<FaroukBA> un environnement de travail amical
<FaroukBA> encourager les rédacteurs mais je sais pas par quoi
<FaroukBA> eof
<lunapersa> un magazin qui se lance chaque mois on devait avoir un groupe  fix  +o-
<lunapersa> bon  je fais  un petit  recap jusqu'à  ce moment  ---> un magazine mensuel qui vise la  communauté tunisienne  et qui s'adresse  au public  aussi   bien au geeks
<lunapersa> et  qui  parle des logiciels libres ..ubuntu .. qui met  en valeur  l'experience  des  jeunes tunisiens
<lunapersa> je  pense  que  la motivation  est  le resultat  de le bonne  communication  entre  les differents membres qui  vont participer
<lunapersa> nn ?
<lunapersa> et  la  gestion  du travail  aussi
<lunapersa> bon  concernant  le groupe on a besoin  des redacteurs  designers ..  etc.?  qui  parmi  vous veux participer
<FaroukBA> !
<lunapersa> oui FaroukBA
<FaroukBA> je suis un designer :)
<FaroukBA> eof
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> et  les autres ?
<tabkram> !
<lunapersa> tabkram  oui
<tabkram> Je veux bien aider au lancement de ce magazine
<tabkram> eof
<lunapersa> tu veux  prendre  quelle  tache par ex ?
<tabkram> !
<lunapersa> oui  tabkram
<tabkram> la rédaction bien évidement
<tabkram> et le suivi des articles par exemple
<tabkram> c'est à vous de proposer :)
<tabkram> eof
<lunapersa> Je vous  laisse les choix  pareil  pour tout  le monde
<lunapersa>  FaroukBA   tu vas  prendre  la  tache  d'un designer  et  tu vas  nous  proposer  une charte ?
<FaroukBA> je vais essayer :)
<lunapersa> je m'excuse  :( mauvaise connexion
<lunapersa> parfait  FaroukBA  :)
<lunapersa> alors  comment  on va  procéder  la  selection  des articles ?
<tabkram> !
<lunapersa> tabkram  oui
<tabkram> Le nbre d'articles par onglet (ou section) doit etre fixé . si on atteint le seuil, on précède la séléction par vote sinon on publie tous les articles (à condition qu'ils ne contiennent pas des fautes d'orthographe ou bien fausses informations )
<tabkram> eof
<lunapersa> d'accord :)
<lunapersa> alors  ce groupe  se forme  de  tabkram et FaroukBA  y'at-il  d'autres  participants
<tabkram> !
<lunapersa> tabkram  oui
<tabkram> Je propose d'organiser une réunion par video-conférence "skype"  "google hangout" ou aute....
<tabkram> une discussion IRC ne va pas donner des résultats
<tabkram> la preuve qu'on a passé une heure et demi à rien faire ..
<tabkram> eof
<lunapersa> cette  proposition à discuter
<FaroukBA> !
<lunapersa>  FaroukBA  oui
<FaroukBA> pas nécessaire la conférence
<FaroukBA> eof
<lunapersa> si  vous  me permettez ,passez moi  vos  adresses en privé  tabkram  et aroukBA pour  que je puisse  vous contacter
<nexus66> bonsoir à tous
<nexus66> vous êtes là ?
<tabkram> tabkram[at]gmail[dot]com
<lunapersa> bonsoir nexus66
<nexus66> Bonsoir Lunapersa :) la réunion a débuté ou pas encore ?
<lunapersa> merci  tabkram
<lunapersa> oui  depuis deux h
<lunapersa> nexus66
<nexus66> Et merde alors ! Je l'ai raté encore une fois
<lunapersa> tu  veux participer  au Mag
<nexus66> Oui, j'ai dis ça sur mon email
<nexus66> s'il y a des places vacantes pour les participants , pourquoi pas :D
<lunapersa> Chiheb nn?
<nexus66> Oui
<lunapersa> je vais  lancer  un PV au ML qui  resume  tout  //  on doit avoir une 2 reunion  //
<lunapersa>  merci  à tout  le monde  d'avoir participer
<nexus66> excellent !
<lunapersa> je vous souhaite  une  excellente  soirée
<ounis> sup
<ounis> ping
<Hmch> kameltou????
<elacheche_anis> oui Hmch
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa, partagera le pv de la réunion après sur notre wiki
<lunapersa> d'acc
<elacheche_anis> sinon tu peux voir le log par ici http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-17
<elacheche> GM @* :)
<SalahMessaoud> gm elacheche
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-18
<elacheche> GM
<elacheche> GM SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> Gm elacheche
<elacheche> Oumourik mrigla SalahMessaoud !
<SalahMessaoud> hmd ça va
<SalahMessaoud> wenti ech 3amel ?
<elacheche> hani kil 3éda in7arib :D Salam saed
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhh
<hichem> SalahMessaoud:
<hichem> winik  labess
<SalahMessaoud> hichem, wallahi hmd labes
<SalahMessaoud> et toi ?
<hichem> hmd labess
<hichem> wa9tech ak l'event tebda hya
<hichem> 9:00
<SalahMessaoud> el 10:00 :D
<hichem> ken t7eb n3awenkm fil preparation
<hichem> :)
<SalahMessaoud> mar7be
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir :)
<Wahid-TN> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-19
<nizarus> ping ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> pong nizarus
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey guys!
<nizarus> wahid n'est pas là ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> non, mais je pense qu'il viendra dans qulques minutes.. d'habitude il sera là vers 22h
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, bill_gaag lunapersa → http://thehackernews.com/2014/03/operation-windigo-linux-malware.html
<ubuntiste-msakni> BTW, j'ai eu un "flair" Ubuntu sur reddit x) http://redd.it/201rs2
<nizarus> c'est quoi un "flair" ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> The icon or text which appears next to people's usernames in REDDIT is called "user flair". Each subreddit has its own, and it is set up by the mods.
<nizarus> ah, je connais pas cette terminologie reddit :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<nizarus> bon, pour le UGJ vous avez décédé quoi ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Euuh.. je viens de lire les mails.. Chui pour ISETMa..
<ubuntiste-msakni> Wahid t'as pas passer le draft de la demande? Je sais pas si ISET acceptera une demande au nom de utn, c'est pourquoi on a mis CLibre, et c'est à toi de hacker le script..
<nizarus> le souci c'est que quand j'ai discuté avec le directeur de l'ISET il préfère que l'event soit fait au cours des vacances
<nizarus> mais là il n'y a plus le temps pour préparer
<ubuntiste-msakni> Oui c'est vrai.. mais aussi les dates de UGJ sont fixer selon la date sortie de la Beta2.. pour la tester et signaler les bugs pour que les bugs critiques soient corriger avant la version final.. Aussi pour essayer de finaliser la traduction des langues et mettre à jours quelques packages.. :/
<nizarus> sorry was au tel !
<nizarus> je contacterai le directeur une autre fois et je verrai si on peut avoir un local pour le vendredi, samedi et dimanche
<nizarus> car certainement ils ont des enseignements
<nizarus> sinon on passe vers samedi dimanche, que dis tu ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Emmm.. Si on a pas de choix..
<ubuntiste-msakni> Sinon je me souviens que y a un club informatique entre ISET et ISIMA et ont leur propore local à ISIET et à ISIMA (si je me trompe pas) Alors peut être que le club peut nous aider..
<nizarus> je connais pas ce club !
<ubuntiste-msakni> Euuuh.. je pense qu'il l'ont "converti" -_- → http://www.isima.rnu.tn/fra/pages/188/Clubs
<ubuntiste-msakni> Y avait un seul club informatique.. :/
<lunapersa> :(
<lunapersa> Bonsoir
<ubuntiste-msakni> Bonsoir.. lunapersa smile and be happy girl :)
<lunapersa> :)  like that ;)
<ubuntiste-msakni> nope like that :D
<lunapersa> xD
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-20
<Wahid-TN> bsr tlm
<Na3iL> bonsoir Wahid-TN
<Wahid-TN> bsr Na3iL
<Na3iL> cv ? :)
<Wahid-TN> oui bien merci
<Wahid-TN> :)
<Na3iL> cool :D
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-21
<Wahid-TN> salut TLM
* elacheche_anis changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le vendredi 21/03/14 à 21h (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-meeting || Prochain cours le --/--/-- à --h-- (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
* elacheche_anis changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le vendredi 21/03/2014 à 21h00 (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-meeting || Prochain cours le --/--/-- à --h-- (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Neo31> salut
<Neo31> resalut
<Neo31> geekette: ija #ubuntu-tn-meeting
<lunapersa> Salem @ tous
<nizarus> hmm :) lunapersa (~lunapersa@ubuntu/member/lunapersa) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> Bonsoir nizarus  xD
<elachecheBedis> salut *
<nizarus> ahla lunapersa
<hich-em> salem
<lunapersa> ahla hich-em  elachecheBedis
<hich-em> :)
<elachecheBedis> lunapersa, mana mana ^_^
<lunapersa> dodo dododooo elachecheBedis  ^____^
<hich-em> Neo31:
<aldi-le-roi> salem :D
<hich-em> aldi-le-roi: :)
<elachecheBedis> that awkward moment kif elacheche_anis  yetracha7 wa7dou w yjib 87,5% x)
<elachecheBedis> #troll
<elacheche_anis> x)
<aldi-le-roi> hhhhhhhh ysaba9 wa7dou ja louwel :P
<hich-em> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ben3li 2
<Neo31> lol elachecheBedis
<sabri-iocne> bonsoir a tous
<Neo31> re re
<Na3iL> bsr sabri-iocne Neo31
<Neo31> ahla Na3iL
<nizarus> donc les projets proches ? #UGJ et #UtnDevChallenge
<aldi-le-roi> bonsoir  sabri-iocne
<elacheche_anis> Re
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, pour UGJ il nous manque quoi?? un équipe sur place?? la demande?
<Neo31> ahla hich-em
<hich-em> salem
<Neo31> tu vien faire du HTML5 a ENISo?
<hich-em> oui
<Neo31> elachecheBedis: merci pour láffiche
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, hich-em elachecheBedis on discute UGJ avec nizarus vnt svp!
<elacheche_anis> s/vnt/avant
<hich-em> ok
<elachecheBedis> Neo31, :)
<Neo31> elacheche_anis: chkoun parrain des deux events? jáimerai voir des mises a jours sur la ML utn :)
<nizarus> elachecheBedis, j'ai déjà le draft de la demande je m'en occupe de la transmettre au directeur au nom de CLibre
<nizarus> mais il faut certaienement une équipe sur place
<nizarus> le risque est de ne pas avoir 3 jours
<nizarus> il y a certainement de l'enseignement à l'iset le vendredi
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, y a déjà un thread sur la ML.. Et y a pas plus d'info que les info dans le thread.. on discute quelques points ici puis on partage sur la ML
<nizarus> donc soit on réduit la durée (samedi - dimanche) soit on trouve un autre emplacement
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, s'il est impo d'avoir vendredi alors je pense pas que ça va être un blème.. → je sais pas que pensent les autres..
<elacheche_anis> Sinon pour l"quipe en place je pense qu'on doit juste avoir un contact avec le resp IT à ISET pour nous fournir l'accées internet.. sans oublions l'autorisation d'avoir la salle..
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> on peut faire 48h nizarus
<Neo31> ca commence vendredi soir apres les cours et se termine dimanche a midi
<Neo31> ou samedi/dimanche
<Neo31> sinon une petite proposition! pourquoi ne pas lancer une animation UGJ online en // du UGJ physique (un peut comme le UGJ international)
<Neo31> notre communaute a mnt suffisament dexperience pour faire un UGJ IRC en // mnt
<Neo31> IRC/hangout
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<nizarus> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FPNhRHdKIpPhxYG5MRCFsiDMa7ZUop4kWnDghlWnBUU/edit?usp=sharing
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, T'as oublié qu'on a déjà essayé ça mais à chaque fois nous avons u problème Internet -_- :/
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> on peut quand meme reessayer une autre fois
<Neo31> on a suffisament déxperience mnt
<Na3iL> +1 Neo31 je peux aider
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, on va surement le réessayer, mais on doit pas penser seulement à ça :) ;)
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> normalement 7h30 demain matin
<Neo31> oups
<elacheche_anis> x)
<Neo31> lol wrong window
<elachecheBedis> xDDD
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, 7h30 @pleintemps :p x)
<Neo31> non lol
<Neo31> 7h30 safra
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Wahid-TN> re
<Neo31> gotta run
<Neo31> c ya folks
<nizarus> on peut préparer un planning approximatif du UGJ ?
<elacheche_anis> ça doit être presque comme ça https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam13.03
<elacheche_anis> les noms changerons peut être.. peut être pas..
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> dans la page wiki du UGJ ils donnent même l'horaire :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-22
<kkkeer> salem
<Na3iL> salém kkkeer
<kkkeer> hh
<Na3iL> xD
#ubuntu-tn 2015-03-17
<Na3iL> hey folks!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-03-19
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi there
<d4rk-5c0rp> Na3iL, thx for the testimonial :D
<Na3iL> you are welcome d4rk-5c0rp :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-23
<Dro> hi
<elacheche> Hey!
<Dro> ahla elacheche ça va? :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-24
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> how r u ?  :)
<Na3iL> fine ty :D wbu?
<MarwenDo> Fine :D :D
<Na3iL> :D i miss u buddy
<MarwenDo> <3
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-25
<Dro> bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-20
<davlefou> Bonjour, pourquoi:
<davlefou> [    1.800840] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-3f980000.usb-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, b8:27:eb:c3:ba:f8
<davlefou> [    6.115788] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 enxb827ebc3baf8: renamed from eth0
<davlefou> Comment faire un ip fixe?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-21
<elacheche> davlefou: C'est un serveur? ou un desktop? si c'est un desktop utilise NetworkManager sinon tu resque d'avoir un conflit entre la conf static et la conf de nm
<davlefou> elacheche, un raspberry pi que je vais mettre en mini serveur! Je vais envoyé l'img a poser une pi!
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<pavlushka> morning nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: \o/ how are you
<davlefou> Bonjour tous.
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: I am good, you
<nzoueidi> Bonjour davlefou comment vas tu :D
<pavlushka> bonjour davlefou
<nzoueidi> pretty well pavlushka :D
<davlefou> Je vais bien!
<elacheche> Morning nzoueidi nizarus pavlushka praisethemoon :)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<elacheche> davlefou: T'as changé /etc/network/interfaces ? si c'est une distro à base RHEL ça doit être un autre fichier à changer..
<davlefou> il s'agit d'une xubuntu
<davlefou> excuse, d'un ubuntu serveur
<davlefou> [    1.802287] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-3f980000.usb-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, b8:27:eb:c3:ba:f8
<davlefou> [   13.302477] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<davlefou> [   13.360692] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: hardware isn't capable of remote wakeup
<davlefou> [   13.360911] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<davlefou> [   14.892202] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<davlefou> [   14.893331] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<davlefou> Apparement, il change le noms puis seulement l'active.
<elacheche> davlefou: utilise /etc/network/interfaces pour mettre une config static!
<davlefou> J'ai mis cet régle qui semble changer les choses: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="smsc95xx", ATTR{address}=="*", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<davlefou> elacheche, mon probléme, est le label réseau est dépendant de l'adresse mac, donc difficile de faire un configuration static. Je dois d'abord avoir un réglé static de nom!
<praisethemoon> moorning :D
<praisethemoon> How are you?
<elacheche> davlefou: l'@ mac de la rpi doit être static, c'est pas le cas?
<elacheche> davlefou: ip link renvoi quoi comme output?
<davlefou> l'ip de la rpi, oui, mais l'identifiant n'est pas static! Il dépend de chaque rpi
<davlefou> Au lieu d'avoir eth0, tu as enxb827ebc3baf8, donc la fin est l'adresse mac!
<davlefou> elacheche, tu comprend?
<davlefou> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:27:eb:c3:ba:f8
<davlefou> donnais enxb827ebc3baf8 avant. Ok?
<elacheche> Euuh, davlefou si ip link et ip ad revoi eth0 comme nom d'interface alors utilise ça pour la config static.. ça doit fonctionné.. Si systemd ou je sais pas quoi est entrina de changé ça ailleur alors il doit être capable de le conprendre aussi
<elacheche> la conf static doit être quelques chose  comme ça http://paste.ubuntu.com/24220605/
<pavlushka> Morning elacheche :0
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: hu ha hu ha
<davlefou> je résumé: enxb827ebc3baf8 -> devenir eth0 -> pour ip static sur tout rpi, car je fais un img pour un rpi inconnu. Compris?
 * pavlushka praising the moon
<elacheche> Ah!
<elacheche> davlefou: Dans ce cas t'es pas sur comment l'OS va nommé l'interface dans la rpi nconnu
<elacheche> Emm.. T'as pas seullement ce problème davlefou, tu connais pas aussi la config static que tu peux utilisé pour la rpi inconnu..
<elacheche> Je pense que tu doit scripter la detection de l'interface + demandé à l'utilisateur de choisir quoi utilise comme config static
<elacheche> si ton réseaux utilise 192.168.0.0, un autre rpi inconnu peut être dans un réseaux inconnu qui utilise 172.16.0.0 ou 10.10.0.0
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu as bu un café?
<davlefou> Donc j'ai mis un régle udev qui semble marcher!
<elacheche> davlefou: en cours
<elacheche> davlefou: encours*
<elacheche> Yo rhabbachi how are you doing, we missed you :p
<davlefou> elacheche, Alors prend aussi le suivant dans la foulé.
<elacheche> davlefou: OK x(
<rhabbachi> Hey elacheche! Doing good thank you :D yeah been a while.
<rhabbachi> How are you doing elacheche?
<elacheche> Good rhabbachi :) u're ok? Where are the guys! Didn't saw any one for weeks/months
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain rhabbachi
 * u-la-la pours coffee on rhabbachi and runs for his life
<praisethemoon> that's a good way to greet people (chuckle)
<rhabbachi> :D
<rhabbachi> guess it is.
<rhabbachi> elacheche: you know, life sometimes take it's toll
<rhabbachi> Havin't had the chance to go to any events outside of tunis
<elacheche> yep rhabbachi, we just try to keep our old habits..
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: Miss you dude! :)
<elacheche> Where is Neo31! :(
<rhabbachi> Well
<rhabbachi> we are expecting him to be in the office in around 2 hours
<rhabbachi> He was in sousse this weekend
<davlefou> elacheche, :<))
<rhabbachi> elacheche: How was the Jandouba event?
<elacheche> Oh! Tell him that I said hello when he's in the office :)
<elacheche> rhabbachi: was good, but EFI trolled me in a very very weird way.. Only 2 people did the install :/
<rhabbachi> God
<rhabbachi> :/
<rhabbachi> Yeah last time I did an install I disabled the EFI thing from the BIOS
<rhabbachi> Don't want to deal with that shit.
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche !!
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<elacheche> Long story short, I create USBs for BIOS (legacy) enabled EFI boards.. But all of them turned out to be a EFI ones.. I used the same method to create MY USB, only my usb was in Bios mode x)
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud :)
<nzoueidi> mutt &
<elacheche> nzoueidi: not inhere x)
<rhabbachi> :D
<nzoueidi> aww xD sorry xD
<elacheche> Why you use & after mutt x) !
<rhabbachi> yeah nzoueidi classic window stealing focus
<elacheche> What feture you'll have !
<nzoueidi> I don't know how it comes here xD
<nzoueidi> o/ rhabbachi elacheche SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I still want to use the same session, am busy to open or split another one x)
<rhabbachi> o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: besides, I have a perl script it notifies me when there is a new mail through mutt, thus I am putting mutt in bg
<SalahMessaoud> nzoueidi, o/
<rhabbachi> nzoueidi: I thought that mutt is only for mail viewing, not fetching
<elacheche> Yeah but why putting it in the bg nzoueidi x)
<elacheche> rhabbachi: mutt is a mail client, just like thunderbird :)
<elacheche> or better x)
<rhabbachi> :D
<nzoueidi> indeed better, it fetches mails :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I hate the time waiting the mails to be fetched and etc.. x)
<nzoueidi> SalahMessaoud: where have you been? :D
<rhabbachi> So you are using it to do the mail fetching too? not any of the imapfetchsync related tools?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I think that I4ll try neomutt soon, did you tried it?
<SalahMessaoud> nzoueidi, Drupal mostly moved to Slack :D I have been in there :D
<SalahMessaoud> sometimes I check-in her
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: Ask them to enable to IRC gw and use our irc client ;) :p
<SalahMessaoud> *here
<nzoueidi> I am disabling the other extra features of mutt rhabbachi, it meant to be a light tool :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I tried it, super amazing, I am planning to switch to neomutt
<nzoueidi> it is like vi -> mutt and vim -> neomutt :D
<rhabbachi> Awesome
<rhabbachi> Do you find it better then using the Gmail web client nzoueidi?
<nzoueidi> It is better than Gmail web client IMO, I use it to send patches, cause it doesn't send HTML mails and it does not override the tab to spaces..
<nzoueidi> elacheche: can confirm this :D
<rhabbachi> Great :D
<Dro> Morning
<rhabbachi> Hey Morning Dro
<elacheche> Dro: You asked for & Drupal guy! You got 2.. rhabbachi SalahMessaoud :p
<Dro> hahaha I'm lucky :P
<rhabbachi> I saw the question on the Drupal channel
<rhabbachi> Unfortuatly I don't have D8 experience
<nizarus> elacheche, tu as vu le tweet @ubuntu-tn ?
<Dro> rhabbachi, ah u still working with D7 ? :P
<rhabbachi> Dro: yes
<rhabbachi> nizarus: Hi o/
<nizarus> salam rhabbachi
<Dro> rhabbachi, thats my problem now, 80% of the available modules are for D7.. it seems I have to make my own modules :|
<nizarus> rhabbachi, la prochaine fois quand tu passe prêt de sayada contacte moi :) je dois te passer une "amana" qui attend depuis des mois :-)
<Dro> nizarus, o/ :D
<nizarus> yo Dro
<rhabbachi> nizarus: Enchallah :D probablement a mi-Avril. J'y serai a Tebolba pour le mariage de ma cousine.
<nizarus> ok
<elacheche> nizarus: which one?
<nizarus> elacheche, https://twitter.com/HabiJawadi/status/844135035494174721
<nzoueidi> that's good :D There's newcomers \o/
<Dro> elacheche, nizarus, looks like this guy want to hack ubuntu_tn :P
<davlefou> Des spécialites qemu?
<davlefou> elacheche, nzoueidi ?
<nzoueidi> davlefou: Oui c'est quoi le probleme?
<davlefou> Je voudrais lancer un qemu-arm d'un distribution ubuntu server 16.04
<nzoueidi> Tu as installe qemu-system-arm?
<davlefou> oui
<nzoueidi> et tu as essaye la commande avec des certains arguments?
<nzoueidi> Je crois que cet article peu t'aider :  http://www.jdhp.org/docs/tutoriel_rpi_qemu/tutoriel_rpi_qemu.html
<nzoueidi> c'est toujours le meme principe, juste de modifier l'architecture
<davlefou> qemu-system-arm -kernel kernel-qemu -cpu arm1176 -m 256 -M versatilepb -hda 2015-11-12-jessie-minibian.img -append "root=/dev/sda2 panic=1 rootfstype=ext4 rw"
<davlefou> https://enavarro.me/emuler-un-raspberry-pi-avec-qemu.html
<davlefou> Il semble planter en boucle
<davlefou> Je voudrais émuler un version pi3 pour tester mon image.
<nzoueidi> normalement la commande va faire l'affaire, probleme de memoire?
<davlefou> 256mo, c'est la valeur conseillé, au delà, cela bloque!
<elacheche> T'as des erreurs davlefou ?
<davlefou> Cela semble bugger sur le processeur! Difficile de voir, il fait 1 seconde seulement de pause!
<elacheche> davlefou: Regarde les lgos
<elacheche> logs*
<elacheche> regarde le fonctionnement de -d et -D
<davlefou> Ou puis je vous passer un capture d'écran?
<nzoueidi> https://imgur.com/
<nzoueidi> worh reading, some of the huge tricks in the kernel, it still exist until now https://geeksww.com/tutorials/operating_systems/linux/tips_and_tricks/some_tricks_used_by_the_linux_kernel.php
<nzoueidi> elacheche: ^
<davlefou> https://imgur.com/a/j0djF
<elacheche> Tu utilise un noyeau personnalisé davlefou ?
<davlefou> Kernel Panic!
<davlefou> J'utilise celui propose dans le tutoriel, mauvaise idée?
<elacheche> peut être :/ ping nzoueidi
<davlefou> Dans ce cas, utilise le noyau de l'img?
<elacheche> pourquoi pas, si l'img continet déjà un noyau
<nzoueidi> Oui, l'img contient deja un noyau
<davlefou> ok!
<nzoueidi> sinon ce que je comprends de la screenshot, que y a pas assez mm dispo pour le kernel space
<davlefou> Je dois augmenter la mémoire?
<nzoueidi> oui essaye d'augmenter la memoire, sinn si n'a pas marche aussi essaye de noyau integre dans le img
<davlefou> ok ou bien de vais acheter des microsd...
<nzoueidi> ceci la solution payante $$ :D
<davlefou> Le temps, c'est de l'argent!!!
<davlefou> L'intérêt de qemu est de pouvoir travailler sur l'img!
<nzoueidi> oui, t'as raison aussi
<nzoueidi> l'interet de qemu est de passer par un certain bytecode intermediare et de faire faciliter l'emulation/simulation des autres _nouvelles_ architecture
<davlefou> nzoueidi, elacheche es que le fais l'os 64bit pourrait être le probléme?
<elacheche> davlefou: Oui.. si le cpu ne support pas 64bit
 * elacheche just answered to his birth year by typing "192.168." x(
<davlefou> Bon, carte micro SD!
<davlefou> http://pinet.org.uk/
<pavlushka> for test purpose, I am switching the bot u-la-la  :)
<pavlushka> leave u-la-la
<pavlushka> u-la-la: leave
<pavlushka> http://pinet.org.uk/
<billboard> Title: PiNet, A system for setting up and managing a classroom set of Raspberry Pis. (at pinet.org.uk)
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu as récupéré tes clés usb a la douane?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-22
<ichihi> 520611
<ichihi> 281260
<elacheche> pavlushka: thankls for billboard :) Why not adding that feature ti u-la-la?!! :)
<elacheche> davlefou: Pas encore.. Je dois planifier un congé pour y aller..
<elacheche> ichihi: what's that x)
<elacheche> Mornign forlks
<praisethemoon> Good morning fellas!
<elacheche> Hello praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> how is everyone doing?
<pavlushka> elacheche: I just managed the script which works that way, for u-la-la, I need to make/fix that module, I might but will take much more time :|
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: heylo :p
<praisethemoon> Oii pavlushka
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: so far so good :p
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour,
<davlefou> elacheche, tu parle de la conférence en avril?
<praisethemoon> Good :D where is your Autobot? :3
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<elacheche> Gm SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> davlefou: non, la douane
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, good day
<ichihi> elacheche, it's my UbiKey.. I touched it inadvertedly while in the channel :)
<davlefou> elacheche, combien de clé usb ont ils envoyé?
<nzoueidi> o/
<davlefou> elacheche, combien de clé usb ont ils envoyé?
<elacheche> davlefou: aucune idée.. Je peux savoir ça lorsque je récupére le colis et regarde la feuille là dans..
<elacheche> Mais ils seront pas plus que 10 clés
<davlefou> Sérieux? Cela fait 15-20€ max... Douane de fou!
<elacheche> davlefou: J'ai pas eu le temps pour y allez les chercher :(
<davlefou> http://www.usbmegastore.com/fr/catalogsearch/advanced/result/?starting_price%5Bfrom%5D=&starting_price%5Bto%5D=&color=&memory_size=1386829&printing_options=1390515&delivery_days%5Bfrom%5D=&delivery_days%5Bto%5D=
<billboard> <http://x0.no/10mjs> (at www.usbmegastore.com)
<AndChat432276> Sslem
<nizarus> ahla AndChat432276
<AndChat432276> Ena lihkit maak fb
<nizarus> oui, c'est toi aussi https://twitter.com/HabiJawadi/status/844135035494174721 ?
<billboard> <http://x0.no/10n8y> (at twitter.com)
<AndChat432276> Yes i am
<AndChat432276> Laalina
<AndChat432276> Fam fekret event nchlh be9i nlem fi team
<nizarus> pour l'event il vaut mieux passer par la liste de diffusion de ubuntu-tn comme indiqué dans le tweet
<AndChat432276> Hih lets discuss the idea first ?
<nizarus> ok
<AndChat432276> Chkawlek
<nizarus> tu peux trouver plus de personnes ici le jours
<nizarus> ok
<nizarus> vas y
<AndChat432276> Its ok
<AndChat432276> Event on open source software and elearning
<nizarus> ici on aime plus le logiciel libre que le logiciel open source :-)
<whtn12> Fel elearning cybrary
<whtn12> W open source sofrware ubuntu
<whtn12> As partners
<whtn12> :v
<nizarus> bonne idée :-)
<nizarus> tu veux organiser ça où ?
<whtn12> Hkkt maa cyhrary deja mwef9in yaawnou chwy
<whtn12> Iset'com or insat
<whtn12> Hiya lgoal teeha tlem el community chwy
<whtn12> W tfaya9 el teens
<whtn12> Lezm au moins 1/5 audience ykounou +14 -20
<nizarus> il faut alors contacter les lycées etc...
<whtn12> Khali hetha aaliya
<whtn12> Mntaw :v im a teen
<whtn12> But i promise u will like me nchlh ... Im so active
<nizarus> on ne cherche que les jeunes actifs :-)
<whtn12> Nchlh :D
<whtn12> Behi aya ch9wlk nkalmou esprit libre w naamlou hwija mzyena ? :D
<whtn12> Noskn fariana kn thb ntkablou nchlh?
<nizarus> moi j'habite pas à Tunis :-)
<whtn12> Hammamet?
<nizarus> mais tu peux contacter tout les clubs que tu veux
<nizarus> non Sayada :-)
<whtn12> :v aabndk contacta?
<whtn12> :/
<whtn12> Lezmni team :/ it would be so helpful if y gemme some names ? :v
<nizarus> il y a beaucoup qui sont dans la liste de diffusion
<whtn12> Wow
<whtn12> Can y gemme some names over fb?
<nizarus> https://www.facebook.com/groups/cullt/
<billboard> Title: Security Check (at www.facebook.com)
<nizarus> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<billboard> Title: Security Check (at www.facebook.com)
<nizarus> elacheche, c'est qui billboard ?
<whtn12> Lkolha security checm
<whtn12> Email me names pls : SuperTnx123@gmail.com
<whtn12> Btw i think theres a security flaw fl site
<whtn12> Hiding a parh fl robots txt mtaa page editor
<whtn12> Lezm tnahouh ml robors txt
<whtn12> W trodou lpath fi hidden path
<whtn12> Khatr ynjm wehd ytlaa b bypass ? Who nmknows
<whtn12> Anyways
<nizarus> L'idéal c'est que tu fais ton inscription sue la liste de diffusion et tu prend contact avec la communauté
<nizarus> je dois partir maintenant. Si tu as besoin de moi tu peux me retrouver souvent ici.
<whtn12> Inchallah :D
<whtn12> Gn
<nizarus> bn8
<davlefou> whtn12, propose ton projet et on verra qui est disponible.
<whtn12> Davlefou
<whtn12> Taatini fb teek?
<davlefou> Pardon?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-23
<whtn12> Guys
<elacheche> Morning folks! pavlushka billboard is not your bot?
<pavlushka> elacheche: yes, it is.
<pavlushka> elacheche: cant pass FB checking though.
<elacheche> pavlushka: merge the code with your other bot and use only one.. It's not good to have more bots active in a channel more than people x)
<davlefou> Bjr,
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<pavlushka> elacheche: true
<elacheche> ;)
<praisethemoon> billboard, entertain elacheche
<praisethemoon> bad bad bot
<praisethemoon> there is just one bot atm so it's ok i guess
<davlefou> https://www.soyoustart.com/fr/offres/arm-2t.xml
<billboard> Title: Serveur ARM-2T - So you Start (at www.soyoustart.com)
<Dro> davlefou, interesting.. but wondering if OVH Tunisia provide soyoustart servers :|
<davlefou> Dro, Il les loue dans tous les pays, c'est la localisation qui n'est pas en Tunisie!
<Dro> davlefou, oui je le sais, mais si je me souviens bien, il y a des services qui sont pas en vente chez OVH TN
<Dro> même les kimsufi jet periode w 9assou leurs location pour la filière tunisienne
<davlefou> Dro, Je vais toujours sur le site france.
<Dro> davlefou, bon ça dépend de ta location ! :D
<Dro> sinon je viens de vérifier que c possible de louer les serveurs de soyoustart en passant par la filière tunisienne d'OVH
<Dro> https://www.soyoustart.com/tn/
<whtn12> Slm
<elacheche> Hey whtn12 welcoem to #ubuntu-tn again.. :)
<whtn12> Hhhh tanwli nrkesh brsha lhne xD
<whtn12> Wink
<elacheche> whtn12: Can you please use a clear language → Arabic, French or English.. This channel is logged ( ubuntulog_ ) and we are not ALL Tunisians in here, so some will not understand you :)
<whtn12> Awn ok
<whtn12> Well did y read my suggest.?
<elacheche> Good :) Not all people understand English or French or Arabic in here :) So you need to adapt your chitchats based on who are you talking with :) :D
<elacheche> whtn12: Yes, as niarus already said, it's better to go ahead and share it on the ML.. So we can discuss things in details.. I read what you said, but the idea still unclear to me..
<elacheche> whtn12: if you're not confortable chatting in English just tell me and we can change that x)
<whtn12> Nah its ok
<whtn12> Ill be busy ... Can we chat at 16h?
<elacheche> whtn12: I'll be here inchallah :) I'm 24/7 online, just too busy by night to use my laptop..
<elacheche> whtn12: When you'll come back, tell me more about the security problem you talked about..
<whtn12> Its not a vulnerability
<whtn12> But i think it shouldnt be there
<whtn12> Who knows ... Maybe there s a bypass
<elacheche> We can discuss that :D And if we think that it's something that we should report, we'll tell you how to report it to the right persons :) There is many wise and clever guys in here that can judge that :) ;)
<elacheche> Are you in class whtn12 ! If so stop IRCing and focus with your teacher, we will talk later dude
<whtn12> Np
<whtn12> Actually im reading a book
<whtn12> Then ill be on a date :p
<whtn12> Any upcoming events ?
<elacheche> You heard about the FNL?
<elacheche> Yo praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> hello team :D
<Dro> hello praisethemoon elacheche whtn12.. etc ... etc :D
<Dro> praisethemoon, u didn't got bored of praising the moon? :|
<Dro> u must make a change :D
<praisethemoon> Dro, i never get bored
<praisethemoon> moon makes me stronger
<praisethemoon> soon, the whole world shall know the truth
<Dro> lol, sun is better :P
<Dro> i'll change my nickname to praisethesun :D
<elacheche> That's off-topic stick to the topic noobs :p :D
<Dro> elacheche, oh sorry i mean i'll change it to praiseubuntu :P ooops
<letmestudy> Hhhhhhhh
 * elacheche should go back to work.. I have a crash that I need to work on
<Dro> elacheche, stick to the topic biggest noob ever! :P
<Dro> good luck :)
<letmestudy> Guys no lpi certifieds here?
<elacheche> letmestudy: One don't need that to help others :) If you have any questions just drop them ;)
<elacheche>  s/drop/share
<u-la-la> elacheche meant to say: letmestudy: One don't need that to help others :) If you have any questions just share them ;)
<elacheche> Thank you u-la-la
<elacheche> I really like this bot x)
<letmestudy> Weird :3
<letmestudy> Who is u la la
<elacheche> u-la-la: is an irc  bot just like ChanServ & ubuntulog_ :)
<whtn12> Awn okay
<whtn12> s/okay/lol
<u-la-la> whtn12 meant to say: Awn lol
<whtn12> God it :v
<elacheche> whtn12: do you mean what the notation s / something / other_thing stands for?
<whtn12> Yea
<whtn12> Replacing
<whtn12> Right?
<elacheche> yep.. But do you know why we use that? x)
<whtn12> Why :3
<elacheche> That's the syntax we use when searching & replacing a string using the sed command and inside VIM ;)
<praisethemoon> ha ha ha
<praisethemoon> http://9gag.com/gag/amY74n6?ref=tp
<u-la-la> [ Snek needed - 9GAG ] - http://9gag.com
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain elacheche
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: u-la-la has reborn a bit, need it's factoids to be retrained :)
<praisethemoon> nuuuuu
<praisethemoon> :'(
 * praisethemoon cries alone in the dark corner
<pavlushka> s/reborn/reborned
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: praisethemoon: u-la-la has reborned a bit, need it's factoids to be retrained :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: ok, I'll retrain it soon :p
<praisethemoon> maybe stuff like
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain elacheche with coffee
<praisethemoon> or u-la-la, guess who's back
<praisethemoon> (and it refers to me, muahahaha)
<pavlushka> .slap praisethemoon
 * u-la-la slaps praisethemoon 
<praisethemoon> .slap pavlushka
 * u-la-la kicks pavlushka 
 * pavlushka falling from the chair
<praisethemoon> ahahahahahahahahhaa
<Dro> .kiss praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> <3
<Dro> lol
<praisethemoon> .praisethemoon
<Dro> .getting bored :|
<praisethemoon> he can't praise the moon? :(
<pavlushka> :( why the kick man, it was supposed to be slap
<pavlushka> I doubt it is my bot
<whtn12> salem
<pavlushka> whtn12: Salam
<whtn12> cv ?
<whtn12> guys where are you ?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: oops, it has no factoid module atm, so it depends :|
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: https://github.com/myano/jenni/wiki
<u-la-la> [ Home · myano/jenni Wiki · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, can you code in python?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: nope
<praisethemoon> do you want to? x)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: yes, I wan to
<praisethemoon> well, just do it :D
<praisethemoon> python is the easiest x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche here knows some py
<pavlushka> ok, I'll ping him if I need to :)
<whtn12> Yo
<whtn12> Salem
<whtn12> Praisethesun xD
<nizarus> ahla whtn12
<nizarus> oui il y a un problème avec praisethemoon
<whtn12> Cb?
<whtn12> s/cb/cv?
<whtn12> s/Cb?/cv?
<u-la-la> whtn12 meant to say: cv?
<nizarus> ça va bien merci :-) et toi ?
<whtn12> Alhamdulillah
<whtn12> Shway pressure
<whtn12> Some pressure
<whtn12> My first stand
<nizarus> :-)
<whtn12> And a hackfest qualifications at the same tine
<nizarus> good
<whtn12> Anyway ... What should i do to make a partnership
<nizarus> contacter la communauté via la liste de diffusion
<nizarus> whtn12, tu as eu ma réponse ?
<nizarus> j'ai eu une d"connexion
<whtn12> Non?
<nizarus> contacter la communauté via la liste de diffusion
<whtn12> Mailing list?
<nizarus> yep
<nizarus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<u-la-la> [ Page d'infos de Ubuntu-tn ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<whtn12> How often will i receive emails?
<nizarus> a chaque fois qu'une personne envoi un mail
<whtn12> Okay
<whtn12> Done
<whtn12> It will need approval
<nizarus> no
<whtn12> Ubuntu-tn Résultats de l'abonnementVotre demande d'abonnement a été reçue et sera bientôt traitée. En fonction de la configuration de cette liste de diffusion, votre demande devrait d'abord être confirmée par courriel ou approuvée par le modérateur de la liste. Si une confirmation est nécessaire, vous recevrez sous peu un courriel de confirmation contenant des instructions supplémentaires._________________________________________
<nizarus> tu va avoir un mail automatique pour valider ton mail
<whtn12> Done
<whtn12> How can i send mail now :v
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> Hey folks!
<whtn12> Hilo
<nizarus> whtn12, read the web page i sent to you
<whtn12> :v sry
<elacheche> praisethemoon__: what's wrong with your internet!
<whtn12> I will
<nizarus> elacheche, whtn12 est un jeune qui veut organiser une action avec u-tn
<nizarus> c'était lui qui cherche le contact via twitter
<elacheche> Yep nizarus I read your discussion from last night, and was supposed to discuss some details with whtn12 this afternoon, but he had a "date" x)
<elacheche> whtn12: You're subscribed to the ML :) PS: It's not good to use "outlook.fr" :p
 * elacheche thinks to quick praisethemoon_ for tonight, he's probably AFK sleeping and his PC just doing  things alone
<nizarus> yep
<whtn12> Aaaawn
<whtn12> Well i use webmails
<whtn12> But i created it to take a look on some ms services
<whtn12> Which turned to be rubbish xD
<whtn12> I sent an email :D
<elacheche> whtn12: It's UbuntU not o :p
<whtn12> Check your inboxes
<whtn12> Ik
<whtn12> Did i write it ubunto? :o
<elacheche> Yep :D
<nizarus> Hello ubunto-tn community ,
<nizarus> :p
<whtn12> I wrote it right twice ;-;
<whtn12> Man wallahi im tired :( didnt sleep for +24h
<elacheche> Honestly I'm too tired to read, understand and answer that mail with my questions.. I'll read it again tomorrow (same case about FNL email).. nizarus if you have questions about whtn12 email go ahead and share.. I know that we share similar thoughts about this kind of actions in most cases
<whtn12> :v
<elacheche> whtn12: Go have some rest :) We are always in here.. Come back at anytime and you'll probably find someone to talk to ;)
<whtn12> I hv a sh/py project ;-;
<whtn12> Cant sleep
<whtn12> Til complete sth
<elacheche> I know the feeling.. But can't do that anymore.. I'm getting old x(
<elacheche> OK, I'm gonna ban pavlushka for tonight x)
<whtn12> If y get old ... Learn sthg new :D and y will get as much excitment as a young coder
<whtn12> Why
<u-la-la> whtn12: chicken thigh
<whtn12> Why
<u-la-la> whtn12: chicken thigh
<whtn12> Why triggets the answer chicken thigh?
<elacheche> whtn12: I which it was that easy
<elacheche> ask pavlushka about u-la-la x)
<whtn12> :v R they both bots?
<elacheche> pavlushka is the owner of the bot  :) he's a real person x)
<nizarus> il y a beaucoup de bot ici
<whtn12> XD
<whtn12> Guys can i get yr fb accts? :v
<elacheche> nizarus: only 3 ChanServ ubuntulog_ and u-la-la ( pavlushka is learning how to create bots)
<nizarus> hier j'ai détecté un autre bot je ne me rappel plus lequel
<elacheche> whtn12: I don't use that often :p IRC, Twitter & Diaspora are better :)
<elacheche> nizarus: yep, it was pavlushka bot as well, toda he merged his features to u-la-la :)
<nizarus> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuTunisie/
<u-la-la> [ Security Check Required ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<nizarus> ah voilà c'est u-la-la maintenant :)
<elacheche> D
<elacheche> :D
<whtn12> Hhhhh
<whtn12> Fam groupe fb¿
<elacheche> I'll unban him tomorrow morning x) He need to fix that issue x)
<whtn12> Guys
<whtn12> Guys
<whtn12> No fb page¿
<nizarus> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<u-la-la> [ Security Check Required ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<nizarus> bn8 les jeunes
<elacheche> Good night nizarus..
<elacheche> Same here, I need to get some rest.. Good night folks
<whtn12> Hhhh fb ... Suspecious activity
<nzoueidi> \o/ bot attack here?
<whtn12> ?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-24
<whtn12> Bnjr
<pavlushka> elacheche: you there?
<pavlushka> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Tunisia (ubuntu-tn) Public Group | Facebook ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<elacheche> Morning pavlushka
<pavlushka> Morning elacheche :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: you said you will lift the ban on praisethemoon in the morning :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: Yep, I just joined my desktop..
<pavlushka> sure :)
<pavlushka> .kiss Dro
 * u-la-la flirts with Dro 
<Dro> lool
<whtn12> Wa
<Dro> morning
<elacheche> Mornign folks
<pavlushka> morning everyone :)
<Dro> .kiss pavlushka
 * u-la-la flirts with pavlushka 
<Dro> .slap elacheche
 * u-la-la annihilates elacheche 
<Dro> pavlushka, its an eggdrop ?
<Dro> I have not deal with IRC bots since a long time.. wondering if they still using TCL.. :D ufff IRC childhood memory haha :D
<Dro> memories* :$
<pavlushka> Dro: nope, its jenni bot, Sean B. Palmer, http://inamidst.com/sbp/ forked by Michael Yanovich
<u-la-la> [ sbp.io ] - http://inamidst.com
<pavlushka> used the source https://github.com/myano/jenni
<Dro> uhmmm ok
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - myano/jenni: jenni is a python IRC bot maintained and developed by Michael Yanovich. This project was created by Sean B. Palmer. ] - https://github.com
<Dro> i was enjoying coding eggdrop TCLs :(
<Dro> want to go back to that time.. but unfortunately IRC is dead now
<pavlushka> u-la-la has an annoying plugin, please tell me if you dont want it.
<pavlushka> next you'll see what that plugin does.
<pavlushka> :D
<u-la-la> pavlushka: :D
<pavlushka> \o/
<Dro> lol
<u-la-la> Dro: lol
<Dro> omg!
<Dro> :P
<u-la-la> Dro: :P
<Dro> :)
<Dro> (:
<Dro> dirty bot :P
<pavlushka> :)
<nzoueidi> Morning o/
<davlefou> Café but pour tous le monde?
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: o/
<nzoueidi> How are you pavlushka and hows u-la-la
<nzoueidi> davlefou: tu sais que j'adore le cafe :D
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: better, both of us :)
<nzoueidi> Cool! :D
<praisethemoon> .. sorry ^^
<praisethemoon> i'll make sure to close hexchat next time i put my work pc to sleep :3
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> so elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You config in HEXChat don't log you in using your passwrd.. Change that
<elacheche> I'm tired, need more coffee
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how that prevent autojoins?
<elacheche> It will not prevent that.. It'll just prevent everyone in here seeing your work static ip
<praisethemoon> xD alright
<praisethemoon> when you kick me, do I autojoin?
<praisethemoon> i mean does kick instead of ban wrks?
<elacheche> nop
<elacheche> that's why I banned you
<praisethemoon> xD
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: XD
<praisethemoon> STHAP LAUGHING :(
<praisethemoon> i cry everytome
<davlefou> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00030891.html mon clavier!!! elacheche
<elacheche> davlefou: Un jour je vais acheter ça https://pic.op.tn/xXzpwXc4/O4IMpQUk?t
<davlefou> elacheche, coût combien?
<elacheche> davlefou: 140$
<davlefou> Chère... qu'as t il de si fantastique?
<elacheche> c'est un clavier méchanique :)
<davlefou> C'est a dire?
<elacheche> Si tu trouve un clavier normal avec 61 ou 62 bouton fait moi signe :D
<elacheche> davlefou: regarde https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvEu-H8CJis
<u-la-la> [ Clavier MÉCANIQUE Vs Clavier Basique - [COMPARATIF et TEST de Rapidité] - YouTube ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<davlefou> la vidéo ne passe pas!
<elacheche> actualise :)
<davlefou> Un clavier à l'ancienne!
<elacheche> Ce video est mieux davlefou https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu49jWYYT8Y
<u-la-la> [ Quel switch mécanique choisir ? - YouTube ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu peux te permettre une folie vue le nombre d'heure devant ton clavier!
<elacheche> x)
<whtn12> Hilow
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: use sasl login method, use the nick as the username and nickpass as password :P
<pavlushka> guess who's back?
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Its praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> :D :D :D
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> Ur a genius pavlushka :D
<pavlushka> :D
<u-la-la> pavlushka: :D
<whtn12> :D
<whtn12> guess who's back?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la is not here :(
<whtn12> Hey praise
<whtn12> Wry from
<pavlushka> guess who's back?
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Its praisethemoon :)
<whtn12> Yo
<whtn12> .kiss whtn12
 * u-la-la kisses whtn12 
<whtn12> :3
<whtn12> .flirt whtn12
<whtn12> .kick whtn12
<whtn12> :D
<u-la-la> whtn12: :D
<whtn12> u-la-la
<davlefou> Ca va les mecs?
<whtn12> Greatt
<whtn12> And you?
<davlefou> Je vais bien!
<whtn12> Where are you from davlefou
<whtn12> Gn
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-25
<elacheche> Morning folks
<elacheche> aa
<davlefou> elacheche, le café n'agit plus?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-26
<pavlushka> .kiss pavlushka
 * u-la-la kisses pavlushka 
<pavlushka> lol
<u-la-la> pavlushka: lol
<pavlushka> the annoying u-la-la is back
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> bizzare quand je mets à jours la pi3 server, il plante au reboot!
<davlefou> probléme de carte mémoire?
<davlefou> probléme dans boot.scr
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-19
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-20
<Ridley5> Bonsoir
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-21
<Ridley5> bonsoir davlefou
<Dro> Hello guys
<hassoon> ahah
<hid> :>
<hassoon> <:
<hassoon> . .
<hassoon>  v
<hassoon> et bè ce canal des nabs
<hassoon> allez vous foutre, c'est juste un canal à la con
<hassoon> ahah!
<hid> mdr
<hassoon> hymne de ce canal on va l'écrire comment hidon
<hid> hassoon: le topic n'utilise pas utf-8
<hid> ...
<hassoon> hid: ah bon ?
<hid> oui
<hassoon> putain j'ai pas acheter des trucs à manger pendant la soirée
<hid> ces nabs ne savent pas utiliser ubuntu
<hassoon> je me fais chier mtn sans chocolat sans biscuits sans etc etc
<hassoon> ;@
<hid> tout est fermé ?
<hassoon> oé
<hid> tu as du riz ?
<hassoon> cette semaine non hid
<hassoon> pê la semainde dernière
<hassoon> * semaine prochaine
<hid> alors tu vas manger qoi nab
<hassoon> quand
<hid> mnt
<hassoon> ahah je t'ai dit rien à manger
<hid> ...
<hassoon> je te parle des trucs légers sucré
<hassoon> sucrés
<hassoon> pas de la bouffe
<hid> meh osef nn ?
<hid> ou sinon un 9ahwa
<hassoon> tu me demande puis ttenf
<hassoon> ahah
<hassoon> 9ahwa mtn c dlmi
<hassoon> aller
<hid> pk
<hassoon> bande de nabs
<hid> oui aller
<hassoon> réveillez vous
<hid> bande de ta7an
<hassoon> salon irc de la loco team
<hid> 7imar
<hassoon> ahah!!!
<hid> LOL
<hid> :D
<hid> la location
<hassoon> vvé les nabs tn conduient bcp les voitures en location hid
<hid> ils sont pauvres hassoon
<hid> des pauvres morveux nécessiteux
<hassoon> lmao!!!!!
<hassoon> t'es presque ici hid
<hassoon> tu sais tout ahah
<hassoon> hid: t'es ici? :o
 * hassoon cherche hid
<hid> non
<hid> je viens d'entrer
<hassoon> ahah
<hassoon> !
<hid> -- Wed, 21 Mar 2018 (Tue, 06 Sep 2016) --
<hid> 23:43:54     --> | hid (~hid@unaffiliated/hid) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<hid> dlmi
<hassoon> mdr
<hid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTzyJ7kDLL4
<u-la-la> [ Début de Soiree - Nuit de Folie - Clip Officiel - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<hassoon> ahah ce u-la-la est un bot ?
<hassoon> lulz
<hid> mec
<hid> les bots sont tes amis :D
<hassoon> botbatbit
<hassoon> tifa lockheaaart
<hid> pic
<hid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTUi8Xid4yI
<u-la-la> [ Tamikrest - Tamiditin (from new album Adagh - out in february 2010!) - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<hassoon> je vais manger du pain sec sinon ;@
<hid> pain + vache kiri
<hassoon> hid: même la vache kiri c'est fini dans le réfrigérateur :@
<hid> :(
<hassoon> faut acheter des trucs demain dans le supermarché
<hid> il reste l'au
<hid> il reste l'eau
<hassoon> oé eau + pain = le minimum
<hassoon> ahah
<hid> oui
<hid> le pire que j'ai eu = patates
<hassoon> ce pain n'est pas mauvais en fait
<hid> mdr
<hid> youtube m'a fait tomber sur cette musique https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5i9ZAvdTNM
<u-la-la> [ Rachid Mesbahi A Yemma Aazizen - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-23
<Ridley5> Plop
<hid> salam Ridley5
<Ridley5> bonjour hid
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-18
<elachecheanis> Hello world!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-19
<max_stirner> ping @everyone
